# Dedicate a song to someone...



## Coyote

Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.

Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?

I have many 

This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SybSaXMrc]Josh Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]

All that love all those mistakes
What else can a poor man make?
So I gave up a life of crime
I gave it to a friend of mine
Something else was on my mind
The only ghost I'm haunted by
I hear her howling down below
Idaho oh Idaho

Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
Ain't no wolf can sing like me
And if it could then I suppose
He belongs in Idaho
Packs of dogs and cigarettes
For those who ain't done packing yet
My clothes are packed and I want to go
Idaho oh Idaho

Out at sea for seven years
I got your letter in Tangier
Thought that I'd been on a boat
Til that single word you wrote
That single word it landlocked me
Turned the masts to cedar trees
And the winds to gravel roads
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Two Thumbs

For StrongestMann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6RoOwSKI7M]Na Na Na Na Hey Hey Hey Goodbye Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is for Alan - my little brother, in a manner of speaking, who's wicked humor and generous heart has introduced me to a wide range of music.  No surprise - it has to be Janice 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]

Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose...


----------



## Two Thumbs

handycapathiestwhatever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyU2pGWA6Jc]Ricky Nelson Sings Fools Rush In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Hey Coyote, 

Taste of moonshine, mountain mama

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukUL_I14GPw]Take me home,country roads/John Denver with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is for Intense...I see compassion and integrity, and a deep love of music - this song is you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]

Why don't we listen to the voices in our hearts
'Cause then I know we'd find we're not so far apart
Everybody's got to be happy
Everyone should sing
For we know the joy of life
The peace that love can bring


----------



## Coyote

I grew up with the Clancy Brothers and Tommy Makem - so....this one is for Seal.. [MENTION=36074]reabhloideach[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gixzEtC2I8g]Roddy McCorley-Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem 10/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This song is for another member here, who is also a man of integrity, courage and kindness, and who introduced me to Blackmore's Night (which now exists as a Pandora station) - this one is for Ollie 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJwEu9ghvM]Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

And another for you Coyote,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I haven't seen StrollingBones around much lately, but this is for her

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEY8clFcm2E]Creedence - Have You Ever Seen The Rain? ??? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Foxfyre and her hombre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Billo_Really
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LrvufJtctI]Jim Morrison & The Doors - The Hitchhiker - YouTube[/ame]
 because I know he hates
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIPfNFdXqI8]Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - Like a Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

This one is for AngelsnDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For BeachBoy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk]California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Sunshine, this one is for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SQAdwdTSTM][HD] Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Big Black Dog,
I thought of doing Led Zeppelins Black Dog for you, but I think this one is better

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2NcV1oo-0]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - Live Tour - Nashville TN.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Samson, I'm thinking this is you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HAJXZepiPE]Jimmy Buffett - Son Of A Son Of A Sailor [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Sherry, this one is for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU]Nena - 99 Luftballons 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

MeBelle, this is you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrviCl2ENH8]Pat Benatar - Hit Me With Your Best Shot (Live Music Video) 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Koshergirl, this one is for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU]Heart - Barracuda (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SCb8OLYubc]Billy Joel- She's got a way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For dilloduck  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsAn4IC0wSo]Rick Dees- Disco Duck /1976disco - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For C_Clayton_Jones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA]Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Ravi, I even have one for you, this seems to fit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ivUOnnstpg]Harper Valley P.T.A. movie clip / singer Jeannie C. Riley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I've got a bonus for Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojRQ15My7s]Cherokee Nation-Paul Revere and The Raiders - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6E98ZRaU1s]Cher - Half Breed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I haven't seen my friend Jillian for a while, but this one is for her

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eja-popojUo]Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For my friend Lizzie who is always a breath of fresh air

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TuyjQ-W6ts]Violon - Sarah Chang - Air on the G String - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Mr H, have a drink with me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmPib_EGJcw]John Lee Hooker - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/17Zp0J7tbVc]"Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions" - Lilac Wine with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

this tune goes out to my new friend Alan... ;-)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs]The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

This is for IlarMeilyr

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1xqI_4btnc]Guitar Smashes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

dayum, Alan. You need to @mebelle and the others so they can see how GOOD you are at picking songs that FIT!!!


----------



## bayoubill

here's one for td... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wabCvFFUWAw]Holy Modal Rounders - If You Want to Be a Bird - Legendado e Traduzido Para Maria Inês Palombello - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

where's Ropey...? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA]Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

This is for @wolfsister


----------



## alan1

I'm not sure why, but I'm feeling this for Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQem15Ow6hw]Kansas Dust in the Wind live unplugged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

here ya go, IrishTexasChica... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKOtf-lhtcI]LITTLE SIDEWALK SURFER GIRL THE HONDELLS 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

@syrenn


----------



## Gracie

@S.J.


----------



## alan1

bayoubill said:


> this tune goes out to my new friend Alan... ;-)
> 
> The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube



I hope that's not a homosexual thing. 

bayoubill, you need some swamp music

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wJWBcj7lsY]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Amynation, this is for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbTW928sMU]The Eagles - Hotel California (with Lyrics in the Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Gracie said:


> dayum, Alan. You need to @mebelle and the others so they can see how GOOD you are at picking songs that FIT!!!



Hopefully, they will find this thread like you did.


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]   [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]   [MENTION=15332]Irish[/MENTION]texaschick   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]   [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]   [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]   [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]   [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION]   [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]   [MENTION=42632]Kosh[/MENTION]ergirl   [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]   [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]   [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43372]Beachboy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]   [MENTION=31132]Lakhota[/MENTION]   [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie

They will now.


----------



## bayoubill

alan1 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> this tune goes out to my new friend Alan... ;-)
> 
> The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not a homosexual thing.
> 
> bayoubill, you need some swamp music
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wJWBcj7lsY]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




thanks... glad to see you didn't post a tune by CCR, fuckin' SoCal poseurs...


----------



## Gracie

For BayouBill...for obvious reasons, lol.


----------



## Gracie

For [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION]


(I love this song)


----------



## Gracie

@Missourian


----------



## Gracie

For USMB folks


----------



## Gracie

@Matthew


----------



## alan1

Gracie said:


> They will now.



Well, aren't you the helpful one.


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *Unkotare*...


----------



## Gracie

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you the helpful one.
Click to expand...


I try.

You are a good song picker!


Now....for @Ernie


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> For BayouBill...for obvious reasons, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=258IAiOtnuw



sweet... I love a lady with good taste... 


here's one for Gracie who I don't really know, but with whom I've fallen in love simply 'cause of her avie...and her choices in music... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O040xuq2FR0]Elvis Costello 'She' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

bayoubill said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> this tune goes out to my new friend Alan... ;-)
> 
> The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not a homosexual thing.
> 
> bayoubill, you need some swamp music
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wJWBcj7lsY]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... glad to see you didn't post a tune by CCR, fuckin' SoCal poseurs...
Click to expand...


hehe, I like CCR but Born on the Bayou was too cliche.  You seem more like hitchhiker music kind of man when it comes to SoCal musicians 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3qxeQh83oA]The Doors - The Hitchhiker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

alan1 said:


> For Billo_Really
> Jim Morrison & The Doors - The Hitchhiker - YouTube
> because I know he hates
> Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - Like a Rock - YouTube


I have the original "An American Prayer" album.  I alway's loved that track.

And you're wrong about me and Bob.  I've always been into Bruce Seger Mellencamp.


So, these two are for *alan1*..


----------



## bayoubill

for my buddy Billo... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNW8lqe1tk]Sam Kinison - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Something about this makes me say Amelia..

[ame=http://youtu.be/jxj5wlXY9No]Imelda May - Mayhem [Official] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and one for my "buddy" Warrior... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs]Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *Lipbush*...


----------



## bayoubill

alan1 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not a homosexual thing.
> 
> bayoubill, you need some swamp music
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... glad to see you didn't post a tune by CCR, fuckin' SoCal poseurs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe, I like CCR but Born on the Bayou was too cliche.  You seem more like hitchhiker music kind of man when it comes to SoCal musicians
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3qxeQh83oA]The Doors - The Hitchhiker - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


whoa... I'm impressed... you are indeed a master at pegging people, Alan...


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for all the mods and pro-Israeli crowd in the Israel and Palestine forum...


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *bayoubill* (since he's part of my generation)...


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... glad to see you didn't post a tune by CCR, fuckin' SoCal poseurs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, I like CCR but Born on the Bayou was too cliche.  You seem more like hitchhiker music kind of man when it comes to SoCal musicians
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3qxeQh83oA]The Doors - The Hitchhiker - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whoa... I'm impressed... you are indeed a master at pegging people, Alan...
Click to expand...


when I was thinkin' 'bout tunes for Alan, this tune popped into my head...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDQUg3h63TI]Spirit "I Got I Line On You" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sorry Alan....

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gxpz2ewrIE0]Bo Carter - Please Warm My Weiner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Youse guys gotta remember to put @ in front of the names so those you are honoring with dedications can SEE it. Otherwise..they won't and look at the nice stuff they are missing out on!

Now do as Ma says...use the @.


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> where's Ropey...?
> 
> Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music - YouTube



For some reason this song comes to mind when I think of you.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Sfh8LFMaw]Tabacco Road - Eric Burdon and the Animals - YouTube[/ame]
 [MENTION=27800]Grace[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie

I don't know why but this one reminds me of [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]...sitting on the dock at the bay and watching us all roll away...then back in...then back out...then back in, lol.


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION]
....dunno why. Just makes me think of this song and vice versa


----------



## Gracie

And of course...this NEVER fails to pop in my head when I see [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Gracie said:


> I don't know why but this one reminds me of [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]...sitting on the dock at the bay and watching us all roll away...then back in...then back out...then back in, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4



I be fishin...with ice cold bottles of coca-cola..


----------



## Gracie

My new bud, [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> This ones for *bayoubill* (since he's part of my generation)...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU



a tune for everybody who hasn't died before they got old... 

and who's been gettin' those annoying mailings from AARP... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xVC7MXrFWU]Live at Woodstock: The Who - My Generation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

bayoubill said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ones for *bayoubill* (since he's part of my generation)...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for everybody who hasn't died before they got old...
> 
> and who's been gettin' those annoying mailings from AARP...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xVC7MXrFWU]Live at Woodstock: The Who - My Generation - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


HA HA!! I have been getting those AARP thingies for about 5 years now.


----------



## bayoubill

a tune for anybody here who, after all these years, is tired of playin' the game and still has a restless young heart...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eumk7RXSbqc]Gordon Lightfoot: Carefree Highway (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> This ones for all the mods and pro-Israeli crowd in the Israel and Palestine forum...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZKtB6WynFY



a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkVijd9g_Hk]Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

bayoubill said:


> a tune for anybody here who, after all these years, is tired of playin' the game and still has a restless young heart...
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot: Carefree Highway (1974) - YouTube



Most excellent choice. 

I already rep'd ya, so I owe ya one. Or two or three.


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for anybody here who, after all these years, is tired of playin' the game and still has a restless young heart...
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot: Carefree Highway (1974) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most excellent choice.
> 
> I already rep'd ya, so I owe ya one. Or two or three.
Click to expand...


next time I'm 'round your way, you can buy me a beer... 

hmmm... ummm... where's Ne-He-Mah...?


----------



## alan1

bayoubill said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, I like CCR but Born on the Bayou was too cliche.  You seem more like hitchhiker music kind of man when it comes to SoCal musicians
> The Doors - The Hitchhiker - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa... I'm impressed... you are indeed a master at pegging people, Alan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when I was thinkin' 'bout tunes for Alan, this tune popped into my head...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDQUg3h63TI]Spirit "I Got I Line On You" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

It wasn't this one? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVUIasMNdt4]R.L. Burnside - Nothin' Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

bayoubill said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ones for all the mods and pro-Israeli crowd in the Israel and Palestine forum...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZKtB6WynFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkVijd9g_Hk]Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Or this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJqgk2XAg4k]Cream - Politician - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

bayoubill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for anybody here who, after all these years, is tired of playin' the game and still has a restless young heart...
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot: Carefree Highway (1974) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most excellent choice.
> 
> I already rep'd ya, so I owe ya one. Or two or three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> next time I'm 'round your way, you can buy me a beer...
> 
> hmmm... ummm... where's Ne-He-Mah...?
Click to expand...


Ne-He-Mah is Navajo for America. The United States. (Central Calif Coast)


----------



## Lumpy 1

For Gracie...Yes

[ame=http://youtu.be/HKTTlVGIeFk]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Lumpy 1 said:


> For Gracie...Yes
> 
> Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube



YESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most excellent choice.
> 
> I already rep'd ya, so I owe ya one. Or two or three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time I'm 'round your way, you can buy me a beer...
> 
> hmmm... ummm... where's Ne-He-Mah...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ne-He-Mah is Navajo for America. The United States. (Central Calif Coast)
Click to expand...


ah... love that place... been there twice...

last time was nearly 20 years ago... on a road trip with my two now-grown children...

time before that, 40 years ago while thumb trippin', I spent the preceding night and early morning of my 21st birthday on a beach just off Highway 1...


----------



## Gracie

I used to dress just like her too, in my younger years.



That's me on the right.

Pic will be taken down shortly.


----------



## Gracie

bayoubill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> next time I'm 'round your way, you can buy me a beer...
> 
> hmmm... ummm... where's Ne-He-Mah...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne-He-Mah is Navajo for America. The United States. (Central Calif Coast)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah... love that place... been there twice...
> 
> last time was nearly 20 years ago... on a road trip with my two now-grown children...
> 
> time before that, 40 years ago while thumb trippin', I spent the preceding night and early morning of my 21st birthday on a beach just off Highway 1...
Click to expand...


Which beach? Big Sur? Cayucos? Morro Bay? Carmel?


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Gracie...Yes
> 
> Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> I used to dress just like her too, in my younger years.
> 
> that's me on the right.
> 
> Pic will be taken down shortly.
Click to expand...


funny thing... I was about to post that, for what ever reason, you sorta remind me of my first wife... the pics definitely seal the deal...


----------



## Gracie

Is that good or bad?


----------



## Gracie

You booger. You quoted my pics. Please edit so they go away?


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ne-He-Mah is Navajo for America. The United States. (Central Calif Coast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... love that place... been there twice...
> 
> last time was nearly 20 years ago... on a road trip with my two now-grown children...
> 
> time before that, 40 years ago while thumb trippin', I spent the preceding night and early morning of my 21st birthday on a beach just off Highway 1...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which beach? Big Sur? Cayucos? Morro Bay? Carmel?
Click to expand...


I spent time, 40 years ago, hangin' out on the beach at Big Sur... (I think it was called Feiffer... btw... does everybody still get necked there...?)... as well as a coupla unnamed beaches that you hadda walk across cow pastures to get to...

but, gotta admit, truth be told, the beach I spent my birthday on wasn't on the central coast... it was just north of SF... I think it was called Stilson or Simpson or sumpin' like that...


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> Is that good or bad?



a good thing... I still love her with all my heart, no matter what...


----------



## Gracie

Pfeiffer is near Big Sur, yes. Beautiful area. And no...never heard of a nude beach in that area. Only one I know of is called Pirates Cove, in Avila Beach...near Pismo.


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> You booger. You quoted my pics. Please edit so they go away?



eh...?!  I did a bad thing...?


----------



## Gracie

bayoubill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You booger. You quoted my pics. Please edit so they go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh...?!  I did a bad thing...?
Click to expand...


I don't leave pics up on the public board. I have some in my profile that is set for friends only. I can invite you to be pals, but I don't want them out here if I can help it. At least, not for very long. I am in hiding from some not so very nice people from another board. I do NOT want to be found. They stress me out and pick on me.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Foxfyre..Freedombecki..Sherry..Sunshine..

[ame=http://youtu.be/iwhqK2Q5_YA]The Lennon Sisters - Swinging on a Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Off to bed, folks. It was fun dedicating songs. I will catch up tomorrow.

Nighters.


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> Pfeiffer is near Big Sur, yes. Beautiful area. And no...never heard of a nude beach in that area. Only one I know of is called Pirates Cove, in Avila Beach...near Pismo.



I arrived at Pfeiffer early one morning... nobody else was there...

I sat down on the beach to read a book...

others soon arrived but I didn't pay much attention to 'em at first...

after a while, I looked up and realized that, of the several dozen folks at the beach, I was the only one with any clothes on...

everybody else was completely buck nekked...

so I figured it was a local custom and stripped down to my birthday suit...


----------



## bayoubill

Gracie said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You booger. You quoted my pics. Please edit so they go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh...?!  I did a bad thing...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't leave pics up on the public board. I have some in my profile that is set for friends only. I can invite you to be pals, but I don't want them out here if I can help it. At least, not for very long. I am in hiding from some not so very nice people from another board. I do NOT want to be found. They stress me out and pick on me.
Click to expand...


'k... I'll edit my post...


----------



## bayoubill

for anybody who's still here at this time of the night...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQA7lBVtAs0]RICHARD THOMPSON - Shoot Out The Lights (1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Darlin AquaAthena..

[ame=http://youtu.be/OaR2JeqxQDY]Boston - Peace of Mind - YouTube[/ame]
.
.
.
.[ame=http://youtu.be/TZQQ0vUBceM]Glenn Miller - Moonlight Serenade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a tune for all us folks down south...

and btw... to reiterate... Neil Young can go take a flying fuck... fuckin' preachy over-rated "better'n-us" Canuck...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOBXvvpkVT4]Sweet Home Alabama- Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Dilloduck...Huggy and Bayoubill.


[ame=http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg]Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dilloduck...Huggy and Bayoubill.
> 
> 
> Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube



lol... lmfao...!


----------



## Billo_Really

bayoubill said:


> a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...
> 
> Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube


Here's a song for when you're sick of politics...


----------



## bayoubill

here's one for Lumpy... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFV7qMVnKvs]ZZ Top - I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide (Live from Texas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...
> 
> Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song for when you're sick of politics...
Click to expand...


as previously mentioned, here's one for all the folks who want to tell preachy mofo Neil Young to go fuck himself...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOBXvvpkVT4]Sweet Home Alabama- Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This is for all my _*friends on the right*_...


----------



## Billo_Really

bayoubill said:


> as previously mentioned, here's one for all the folks who want to tell preachy mofo Neil Young to go fuck himself...
> 
> Sweet Home Alabama- Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyrics - YouTube


And this one is for all the people who want to change the mood, after someone had just been told to go fuck himself...


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *Ladygunslinger*...


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> for my buddy Billo...
> 
> Sam Kinison - Wild Thing - YouTube



btw... a number of mid/late 80's musical luminaries appear in this video...

how many can you identify...?

and can you name the chick in the video...?  and why she might be well known...?


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> This is for all my _*friends on the right*_...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku8ga-krBe4



if you have political leanings, I have no idea of what they might be...

'course I don't spend much time in the political threads anymore...

here's a tune for us... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MNANgFCYpk]Julie Andrews - Getting to know you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This is for all the posters who accused me of being a "sock puppet"...


----------



## Billo_Really

bayoubill said:


> if you have political leanings, I have no idea of what they might be...
> 
> 'course I don't spend much time in the political threads anymore...
> 
> here's a tune for us...
> 
> Julie Andrews - Getting to know you - YouTube


I'm a liberal with no bleeding heart.  Member of the Green Party.  Was a republican for 20 years.  Voted for Reagan twice.  And got more involved in the politics of this country as a result of the Bush43 Presidency.

Here's one for everybody who stands up in the face of adversity...




You will not believe all the artists in this video.


----------



## Lumpy 1

For the Obamadudes on the left....

[ame=http://youtu.be/EJVt8kUAm9Q]Bromance (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you have political leanings, I have no idea of what they might be...
> 
> 'course I don't spend much time in the political threads anymore...
> 
> here's a tune for us...
> 
> Julie Andrews - Getting to know you - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal with no bleeding heart.  Member of the Green Party.  Was a republican for 20 years.  Voted for Reagan twice.  And got more involved in the politics of this country as a result of the Bush43 Presidency.
> 
> Here's one for everybody who stands up in the face of adversity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will not believe all the artists in this video.
Click to expand...


even though they may not be quite the same as mine, I honor your political beliefs, Billo... 

I have a long complicated story myself regarding the political path I've taken... 

but it's been my experience that, by and large, nearly all musical artists have shit for brains regarding anything having to do with politics...


----------



## Billo_Really

bayoubill said:


> btw... a number of mid/late 80's musical luminaries appear in this video...
> 
> how many can you identify...?
> 
> and can you name the chick in the video...?  and why she might be well known...?


Jessica Hahn.  Molested by Jim Bakker.  Then she did a Playboy shoot.


----------



## Billo_Really

bayoubill said:


> even though they may not be quite the same as mine, I honor your political beliefs, Billo...
> 
> I have a long complicated story myself regarding the political path I've taken...
> 
> but it's been my experience that, by and large, nearly all musical artists have shit for brains regarding anything having to do with politics...


I just think it's a cool song.  

BTW, I also have a conservative side to me.  I don't believe in handouts. I think people should live without being a burden to others.   I don't believe in welfare.  I've had a job (and been paying my way through life) ever since I was 17 years old when got my first drafting job at $2/hr.


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw... a number of mid/late 80's musical luminaries appear in this video...
> 
> how many can you identify...?
> 
> and can you name the chick in the video...?  and why she might be well known...?
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Hahn.  Molested by Jim Bakker.  Then she did a Playboy shoot.
Click to expand...


wtg, Billo...

I remembered her name, but I couldn't remember why she was famous...

but, even though I couldn't remember why she was famous, I remember that she got a boob job in the middle of whatever was going on...

which is rather apparent as seen in the video...

monstrously huge hooters...


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...
> 
> Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song for when you're sick of politics...
Click to expand...


how 'bout this one...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE]Wont Get Fooled Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...
> 
> Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song for when you're sick of politics...
Click to expand...


btw... I'd love nothing more than to one day meet Neil Young,

who makes more money in a year than many small third-world counties,

and punch him square in his preachy better'n thou face...


I'm not usually given to such actions...

but for Neil Young, I'd be willing to make an exception...


----------



## Two Thumbs

alan1 said:


> Big Black Dog,
> I thought of doing Led Zeppelins Black Dog for you, but I think this one is better
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - Live Tour - Nashville TN.mpg - YouTube



This is the real one for BBD [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHej4ZqZDwo]UNDERDOG Cartoon Intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

Gracie said:


> Youse guys gotta remember to put @ in front of the names so those you are honoring with dedications can SEE it. Otherwise..they won't and look at the nice stuff they are missing out on!
> 
> Now do as Ma says...use the @.



@Gracie  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQlImg2bm28]The Shirelles - Mamma Said - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

hey TT...

I don't know you yet, so here's the best I can do for the moment for you... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d99TCKl1bQE]YOU DON'T KNOW ME MICKEY GILLEY 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

bayoubill said:


> hey TT...
> 
> I don't know you yet, so here's the best I can do for the moment for you...
> 
> YOU DON'T KNOW ME MICKEY GILLEY 1981 - YouTube



Thanks!!

My best guess is we share some conservative, non-gop, ideals.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMEWjuOt0vg]Futon - Guessing Game (Thai Version) - YouTube[/ame]

*WARNING*

electro trash


----------



## bayoubill

Two Thumbs said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey TT...
> 
> I don't know you yet, so here's the best I can do for the moment for you...
> 
> YOU DON'T KNOW ME MICKEY GILLEY 1981 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> My best guess is we share some conservative, non-gop, ideals.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMEWjuOt0vg]Futon - Guessing Game (Thai Version) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> *WARNING*
> 
> electro trash
Click to expand...


thanks... I'm honored... but OUCH... that stuff sucks... 

how 'bout we meet, middle ground, with this...

which doesn't suck quite as much...

I can listen to it for about a minute or two 'fore I have the overwhelming urge to strangle Gitty Lee...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiaZvdGO8U]Rush - Tom Sawyer (Official Music Video - 1981) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

bayoubill said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey TT...
> 
> I don't know you yet, so here's the best I can do for the moment for you...
> 
> YOU DON'T KNOW ME MICKEY GILLEY 1981 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> My best guess is we share some conservative, non-gop, ideals.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMEWjuOt0vg]Futon - Guessing Game (Thai Version) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> *WARNING*
> 
> electro trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks... I'm honored... but OUCH... that stuff sucks...
> 
> how 'bout we meet, middle ground, with this...
> 
> which doesn't suck quite as much...
> 
> I can listen to it for about a minute or two 'fore I have the overwhelming urge to strangle Gitty Lee...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiaZvdGO8U]Rush - Tom Sawyer (Official Music Video - 1981) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I love that song!  coulda done w/o the organ part though

yall talking about AARP mail made me think of these;

For the not getting them yet; [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384]Metallica - Enter Sandman [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

and for those that are; [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNuX7bs2qAM]Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

you might like this, TT...

incredibly cute young chick covering the drums for Sandman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91C_wS09Wsw]METALLICA - ENTER SANDMAN - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

Meytal 

Here's one, and she makes it look easy [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV6SmY04WdE]Van Halen - Eruption Guitar Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

@Lumpy1  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sj_U6vObUA]The Presidents of the USA - Lump - YouTube[/ame]

naturally


----------



## Two Thumbs

@Aquaathena   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]

specifically that one


----------



## Sunshine

Lumpy 1 said:


> Foxfyre..Freedombecki..Sherry..Sunshine..
> 
> The Lennon Sisters - Swinging on a Star - YouTube




 One of my all time favorites!!


----------



## freedombecki

alan1 said:


> For Freedombecki
> 
> Creedence - Have You Ever Seen The Rain? ??? - YouTube


 
For Alan:

[ame=http://youtu.be/PCkFdv3Iz0M]Perry Como - Let A Smile Be Your Umbrella - - YouTube[/ame]

From one who collects umbrellas, so to speak,

freedombecki


----------



## freedombecki

For [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]:

[ame="http://youtu.be/09rBsH9l8bg"]Mac Davis - I Believe In Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

For @Gracie

[ame=http://youtu.be/a5r-YK1ahbs]BOB LIND- " ELUSIVE BUTTERFLY " (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

For @Spoonman, who has travelled a lot:

[ame=http://youtu.be/WoIfglXAbh0]Johnny Cash - I've been everywhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for her family, who nicknamed her @Sunshine and who must have been thrilled the day she was born, who has become a good friend to USMB folk, even when she's just keeping the troops in line when they misstep   ~~~

[ame=http://youtu.be/N6VKjo1ilc0]Andy Williams - Sunshine, Lollipops and Rainbows(Year 1965) - YouTube[/ame]

And she makes a mean tablecloth!


----------



## Sunshine

freedombecki said:


> This one is for her family, who nicknamed her @Sunshine and who must have been thrilled the day she was born, who has become a good friend to USMB folk, even when she's just keeping the troops in line when they misstep   ~~~
> 
> Andy Williams - Sunshine, Lollipops and Rainbows(Year 1965) - YouTube
> 
> And she makes a mean tablecloth!




Thanks, Beckums!  Catch you later!


----------



## freedombecki

This one's for [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION] who really makes people think when not thinking is easier! 

[ame="http://youtu.be/AdoZ-bRv0Cw"]What The World Needs Now - Burt Bacharach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Not to be an oxymoron, but this one is for my very mathematical friend @Toddsterpatriot for reminding us that it's not a good idea to increase the size of the National Debt, much less to multiply it by taking it up to the next power...as we seem to have done lately:

[ame=http://youtu.be/ferzc_6peTc]Bobby Darin Multiplication - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Gracie said:


> My new bud, [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bM23t2FuBs



Aaaaaaaaaaawwwwww.

This is the sweetest of the sweet and completely tops a rep any day.

Thank you [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] !  Much appreciated and back at ya.


----------



## freedombecki

This one is dedicated to Meister, who has or is planning to retire soon:

[ame=http://youtu.be/7khQNR7s1Ho]Sailing - Christopher Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for @Oddball and his lady faire because he loves paragliding and has brought us a lot of neat videos on the fun and enjoyment of just flying over the lovely earth:

[ame=http://youtu.be/LfgBd31K3GU]On the Wings of Love by: Jeffrey Osbourne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

To SFC Ollie:

[ame=http://youtu.be/hM1vKAIrv-0]Elvis Presley Did You Ever Have One Of Those Days REMIX BY SPANKOX 2011 NEW VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
back at ya ...


----------



## Snookie

to Sunshine who always brightens up my day.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qerg0LyLi6c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qerg0LyLi6c[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for my friend in faith, @Nosmo King

[ame=http://youtu.be/4Hj1Y__cYeg]What Wondrous Love is This by Fernando Ortega - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for @koshergrl whose love for little ones is legend at USMB:

[ame=http://youtu.be/r4heKR6eDlY]We Are One In The Spirit- Carolyn Arends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is dedicated to [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]:

[ame="http://youtu.be/zPM3HjFRQGM"]The Golden Gate Quartet - Joshua Fit The Battle Of Jericho (VintageMusic.es) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for @007:

[ame=http://youtu.be/rd3rA89VhtA]Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] who started the USMB Coffee shop and regularly encourages people from all walks to get along together! She's a wonderful friend to al those who enter the coffee shop! BUT she doesn't allow politics in there. 

[ame="http://youtu.be/H_cS39FeKCA"]Celebration - Kool & The Gang (Lyrics) HQ - YouTube[/ame]

It's a good thing!


----------



## freedombecki

We have a newcomer to USMB who loves to chat about trials and justice. This song is dedicated to [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] and all her friends who brought her here and who love justice too:

[ame="http://youtu.be/NEztjhzBoYo"]The Coasters - Searchin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

freedombecki said:


> We have a newcomer to USMB who loves to chat about trials and justice. This song is dedicated to [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] and all her friends who brought her here and who love justice too:
> 
> The Coasters - Searchin' - YouTube



LOL

Perfect!!  The effort was well worth it!

Thanks Beck.

I have to get my song cap on.  I have plenty to song to my new forum friends. ;-)


----------



## TemplarKormac

First of all, I want to dedicate this song to    [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]:    [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]:  [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]:    [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]:    [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]: [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]: [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]: and all of the people who graciously accepted me here under their wings and conscience:


----------



## TemplarKormac

And if I may, dedicate a song to myself, TemplarKormac as I continue on my quest for knowledge here and in this universe.


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> where's Ropey...?
> 
> Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music - YouTube



Don't ask if you don't wanna know. 



bayoubill said:


> fuckin' preachy over-rated "better'n-us" Canuck...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odQiIvGxZV8]Alanis Morissette - US and Canadian National Anthems - 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

This is for [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]

Don't neg and get me with those big eyes and teeth you have!  I can't help it, every time I see you I hum this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShE27Hst_NM]Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf (Sing Along Songs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is dedicated to @Big Black Dog who needs & loves his coffee on the spot every morning!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/N5iZk_ALlcU]Al Hirt - "Java" (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This is for all the *women members at USMB*...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlCS-qf7yaM]10,000 Maniacs - These Are Days [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for my bro, [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION], because once when I tattled on him, our mom pointed out that "he rocks!"   

/tall story

[ame="http://youtu.be/PcmvwFcfWmY"]Rockin' Robin (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

freedombecki said:


> For @Spoonman, who has travelled a lot:
> 
> Johnny Cash - I've been everywhere - YouTube



What?

@Spoonman, has his own theme song;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE]Soundgarden - Spoonman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is for Lumpy because he likes to entertain and I suspect he's a bit of a rascal, stirring the pot and sitting back whistling... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTIQmHflSUk]The Sting 1973 Soundtrack (2) - The Entertainer (Orchestra Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

To [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], who's worked hard to make USMB a great place both as a mod, a great poetess, and hostess of the USMB Tavern. TY, Syrenn! 

[ame="http://youtu.be/McreVLoDgg8"]HANK COCHRAN SALLY WAS A GOOD OLD GIRL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

Love means never having to say you're sober....


Lol

Thanks for the dedication


----------



## Lumpy 1

to the USMB...just something to ponder...

[ame=http://youtu.be/v6_4Z2twSHA]"Solitude" poem Ella Wheeler Wilcox ("Laugh, and the world laughs with you") ALTERNATIVE VOICE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is for @freedombecki - who surely will fly one day with her butterflies and birds 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMBBOWPcZkY]Alison Krauss/Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is for @Billo_Really - a friend I know from another place who, is always himself and a funny self indeed 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ9dYjAOKKw]Hairy ass ( parody ) funny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Coyote said:


> This one is for Lumpy because he likes to entertain and I suspect he's a bit of a rascal, stirring the pot and sitting back whistling...
> 
> The Sting 1973 Soundtrack (2) - The Entertainer (Orchestra Version) - YouTube



I find myself inadvertently smiling and whistling quite a bit and rascal..eh..sure enough..
.
.

I  see Coyote having some fun with her Pals and doing a little walking, teasing and whistling herself.....




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWP-AsG5DRk&feature=share&list=PLE80E57860187BC8F]The Bangles Walk Like An Egyptian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Coyote said:


> This one is for @freedombecki - who surely will fly one day with her butterflies and birds
> 
> Alison Krauss/Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away - YouTube


 
That was a family favorite and can remember my grandparents singing it in harmony, many, many times. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## syrenn

freedombecki said:


> To [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], who's worked hard to make USMB a great place both as a mod, a great poetess, and hostess of the USMB Tavern. TY, Syrenn!
> 
> HANK COCHRAN SALLY WAS A GOOD OLD GIRL - YouTube





thanks hun, but ive never been a mod here.


----------



## Lumpy 1

When it comes to loyalty, intensity and friendship this song reminds me of Freedombecki



[ame=http://youtu.be/RgwpHYzcwUA]My Guy - Mary Wells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for Rabbi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUju31yqll4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUju31yqll4[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Coyote said:


> This one is for @Billo_Really - a friend I know from another place who, is always himself and a funny self indeed
> 
> 
> Hairy ass ( parody ) funny - YouTube


Alright *Coyote*, here's on back at ya...


----------



## testarosa

I am totally starting to like this thread.

For [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

When the zombies come, jump on Team Jon.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faOjeQhwK2Q]The Walking Dead Opening Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

For [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]

My daughter's favorite wake up song and reminds me now of you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGKPHFrHVVY]George Harrison Playing Here Comes The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

For [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

My very most favorite morning song.  I feel your optimism baby!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJyr4DzbESM]Rob Thomas - Street Corner Symphony with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

testarosa said:


> For [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]
> 
> My daughter's favorite wake up song and reminds me now of you.
> 
> George Harrison Playing Here Comes The Sun - YouTube



Thanks.  IOU + rep.


----------



## testarosa

For [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
Did someone do this for you yet?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoskDZRLOCs]Elton John - Tiny Dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

for Barracka  O'Claus 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiIkAyFDj5Q]Xmas 2013 - Barack O'Claus is Comin' to Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

If there's music..there is Coyote

[ame=http://youtu.be/qslQJLnk0qw]"Let Me In" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

testarosa said:


> For [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> Did someone do this for you yet?
> 
> Elton John - Tiny Dancer - YouTube


I did.  A week ago, Tuesday. She rejected it.

Turns out her favorite song is...





Or was she referring to this Levon and really liked that other song?




I'm so confused!


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for tinydancer:

[ame=http://youtu.be/9LRsYn9ufY0]Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

freedombecki said:


> This one is for tinydancer:
> 
> Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills - YouTube


No one out-dedicates me to *Tinydancer*!

*Tiny*,

Here's the song from me to you that should "out-dedicate" all the rest...


----------



## Pop23

To       [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]  [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] , the rest of the mods and my HiGH SCHOOL principle.

John Mellencamp - Authority Song - YouTube


----------



## Billo_Really

And this one is for *freedombecki*...

... who  I disagree with on certain issues...

...but to whom I truly believe has a good heart and is a good person!


----------



## Pop23

Heard this song tonight and it reminded me of [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear HD - YouTube


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *Connery*...


----------



## Pop23

To [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] @cerial_killer and all you other Texans on the board

Little Texas - God Blessed Texas - YouTube


----------



## Sallow

testarosa said:


> This is for [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]
> 
> Don't neg and get me with those big eyes and teeth you have!  I can't help it, every time I see you I hum this song:
> 
> Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf (Sing Along Songs) - YouTube



Dayum..
 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

I was hoping you'd think of this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCGwOvzSQO8]Oh, Wolfie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]
> 
> Don't neg and get me with those big eyes and teeth you have!  I can't help it, every time I see you I hum this song:
> 
> Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf (Sing Along Songs) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum..
> 
> I was hoping you'd think of this one:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCGwOvzSQO8]Oh, Wolfie - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


How about this one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oba33YcYaag]wolf with the red rose. plees rate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Not sure why (maybe it's the matrix sig) but I see this song for @Roudy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0CQ8iaK5s8]Johnny Rivers - Secret Agent Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Here's one for @Connery...a classic 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k]Layla - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@drifter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSz16ngdsG0]sarah mclachlan - i will remember you - YouTube[/ame]

For the memories.


----------



## Ropey

@jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkjBa9jrd74]The Hollies He Ain't Heavy - YouTube[/ame]

Never heavy.  Even when I forget.


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOOebk_dKFo]IMMORTAL (Official) - All Shall Fall[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B9EQKxkxC4]Frequency (The Posies-Ontario) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33aKdBdOwNg]Cereal Killer[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trbCjj3R-cQ]Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life (Rare, Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a tune for gracie, becki, caroline, pogo, ropey, and everyone else in here who's been good to me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN3E9Yyd1HA]Andrew Gold - Thank You For Being A Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Billo_Really said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for tinydancer:
> 
> Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> No one out-dedicates me to *Tinydancer*!
> 
> *Tiny*,
> 
> Here's the song from me to you that should "out-dedicate" all the rest...
Click to expand...

   

You go, guy!


----------



## freedombecki

syrenn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> To @syrenn, who's worked hard to make USMB a great place both as a mod, a great poetess, and hostess of the USMB Tavern. TY, Syrenn!
> 
> HANK COCHRAN SALLY WAS A GOOD OLD GIRL - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun, but ive never been a mod here.
Click to expand...

 Oh, noes! Well, when I was a newby, you were always putting helpful posts up as in "how and what reps are" so I got a certain impression. Thanks, I stand corrected!!!


----------



## freedombecki

To all the great guys at USMB: You know who you are! 


[ame=http://youtu.be/t1lQI98Aa9s]Slow Hand - Pointer Sisters 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This song is dedicated to @Connery. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/oNuX7bs2qAM]Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePs6bHsQx6A]Frank Sinatra My way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

R.I.P. to my sister ( June 10th 2013) she used to be a singer and this is a song she would have liked to sing.


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey



[ame=http://youtu.be/-cmo6MRYf5g]Curtis Mayfield - Superfly - YouTube[/ame]

Darkest of night
With the moon shinin' bright
There's a set goin' strong
Lotta things goin' on
The man of the hour
Has an air of great power
The dudes have envied him for so long
Oooh, Superfly


----------



## testarosa

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for  [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]
> 
> Don't neg and get me with those big eyes and teeth you have!  I can't help it, every time I see you I hum this song:
> 
> Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf (Sing Along Songs) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum..
> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> I was hoping you'd think of this one:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCGwOvzSQO8]Oh, Wolfie - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Laughing out loud [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]

Yeah... that one never entered my mind.   I'll hum this one when you're being a good wolf...  So.... that probably won't get a lot of airtime ;-)


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for @Jroc. I know you weren't born yet, Mr. Jroc, but I was in school at the time this was popular... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tdq4iilT-Js]Peter, Paul & Mary - Oh, Rock My Soul (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] gets the hero song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x65BWwzZYWM]Nickelback-Hero-Spiderman Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> a tune for all the folks weary of all the political crap...
> 
> Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrEDZ31EEaA]Swamp Witch by Jim Stafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

I dedicate this song to me, *Billo Really*...

...which also happens to be my theme song...

...to be played just be before I enter a room!


----------



## sealadaigh

thank you, coyote. someone is always getting hung, drawn or quartered in irish songs, or worse.

here ya go...a happy kid song about a fox eating up all the barnyard friends and then being chased about the countryside by dogs ...which my gran-da sang to me after waking me up to stuff me with eggs before cartoons on teev. i am sure i am scarred for life because he always emphasized the...

greadadh croi craite chugat a mhaidrin ghranna
do rug uaim m'al brea geanna,
mo choiligh mhora bhreatha, mo chearca bhi go halainn,
is mo lachain bheaga b'fhearr a bhi in eirinn.

part and scowled. i think he thought it was a summation of my breakfast. i always felt guilty about eating baby ducks...lol. the eggs were deliciously crunchy and i put sugar on them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bJyqbPxTwU]Cantain - An Maidrin Rua - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4QQffxB7Ps]Mudhoney - What To Do With The Neutral (Live on KEXP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM]What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Returning the favor.

 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17281]Oddball[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHLyPdt-Fi4]Macklemore - Hold Your Head Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
> 
> IMMORTAL (Official) - All Shall Fall


----------



## Snookie

Here for the feisty but nice Gracie.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for Ilar Meilyr

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHMa1v5wsIc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHMa1v5wsIc[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Snookie said:


> Here for the feisty but nice Gracie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0


Enough of the *Gracie* dedications!

What is with all these *Gracie* dedications?

There are other USMB members to dedicate to other than *Gracie*!

Get it?  Do you get what I'm saying?  Good!

Now let's move on from this bullshit...















...this one is dedicated to *Gracie*.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for testarosa

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWvVzxvkioQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWvVzxvkioQ[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Sallow said:


> Returning the favor.
> 
> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs - Little Red Riding Hood (1966) - YouTube



Ha HA! [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]

Bring it Wolfie.


----------



## Snookie

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Returning the favor.
> 
> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs - Little Red Riding Hood (1966) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha HA! [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]
> 
> Bring it Wolfie.
Click to expand...


I saw those dudes perform that live at the Elms Ballroom, in Ohio, at a record hop, in the fifties.


----------



## testarosa

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Returning the favor.
> 
> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs - Little Red Riding Hood (1966) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha HA! [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]
> 
> Bring it Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw those dudes perform that live at the Elms Ballroom, in Ohio, at a record hop, in the fifties.
Click to expand...


In the fifties??  Hang on let me find your song. LOL


----------



## testarosa

Snookie said:


> for testarosa
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWvVzxvkioQ



Lmao. You GOOD at this game.


My house is made out of bricks.


----------



## testarosa

For all you people who have been here a lonnng time from us newsters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc]Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube[/ame]

Snook - I don't have you're song yet, tip of tongue.


----------



## testarosa

[MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]

Woke up next morning with a trashcan head.  Looked to my left OH LORD I wished I was dead.  There's Frankenstein's daughter all curled up on me, I said, I gotta go home, baby, it's an emergency, she said - but you are home.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mcReXIDOcg]Y&T - Barroom Boogie - Mystic Theater - 11/21/09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For my Blues Brother @Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEKBb0UUuWk]Blues Brothers - Soul man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For my friend @Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rioYOoFqyAo]Jethro Tull - Life's A Long Song, 1971 - The Minstrel Looks Back 2-DVD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa




----------



## Luissa

Video is kind of fitting.


----------



## alan1

I finally got one for @Gracie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_QkUVZGPc]Kinks - Celluloid Heroes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

this one is for [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw]Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I think I found one for my friend @Pixiestix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok]Fleetwood Mac - The Chain [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

alan1 said:


> this one is for [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
> 
> Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube



Your eyeball is scary.  Is there an eyeball scares the crap out you song?


----------



## alan1

testarosa said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one is for [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
> 
> Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyeball is scary.  Is there an eyeball scares the crap out you song?
Click to expand...


Nope, just 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWpYo2rwygA]Bette Davis Eyes 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

testarosa said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one is for [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
> 
> Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyeball is scary.  Is there an eyeball scares the crap out you song?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_NNCNDYEpU]Eye In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## gallantwarrior

alan1 said:


> this one is for [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
> 
> Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn - YouTube



Aw, gee, thanks...you shouldn't have!


----------



## freedombecki

This one is for @Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4wq5TCK8NwM]Henson Cargill - Skip a Rope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Ok, this one's for you, @Pop23:

[ame=http://youtu.be/gj7CZB4EOGc]Jim Ed Brown - Pop A Top - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

reabhloideach said:


> thank you, coyote. someone is always getting hung, drawn or quartered in irish songs, or worse.
> 
> here ya go...a happy kid song about a fox eating up all the barnyard friends and then being chased about the countryside by dogs ...which my gran-da sang to me after waking me up to stuff me with eggs before cartoons on teev. i am sure i am scarred for life because he always emphasized the...
> 
> greadadh croi craite chugat a mhaidrin ghranna
> do rug uaim m'al brea geanna,
> mo choiligh mhora bhreatha, mo chearca bhi go halainn,
> is mo lachain bheaga b'fhearr a bhi in eirinn.
> 
> part and scowled. i think he thought it was a summation of my breakfast. i always felt guilty about eating baby ducks...lol. the eggs were deliciously crunchy and i put sugar on them.
> 
> Cantain - An Maidrin Rua - YouTube



Thanks 

Was it Tommy Makem that said Ireland is the land of happy war songs and tragic love songs?


----------



## Coyote

This one is for @Luissa - you go girl! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one's for all the USMB's Naughty Nannies 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - 'Fat Bottomed Girls' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Here's one for @Toastman....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ]Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## legaleagle_45

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]
> 
> Woke up next morning with a trashcan head.  Looked to my left OH LORD I wished I was dead.  There's Frankenstein's daughter all curled up on me, I said, I gotta go home, baby, it's an emergency, she said - but you are home



 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

I blame it on Tequilla... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CmO3X1Q4WM]Wasting Away Again in Margaritaville - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

To Manifold..

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZfYFx6MOTYU]Little Jimmy Dickens - May The Bird Of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGrHiivXgbE]Ice Cube - Check yo self instrumental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

For IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN3E9Yyd1HA]Andrew Gold - Thank You For Being A Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws-YqUcD0LY]EAGLES TEQUILA SUNRISE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

PixieStix said:


> For [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]





Thanks girlfriend!!

 needed that!  I'm choking on injustice.

I need to choke on Sammy.  lol  It's a #tequila trial

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAPFosEdCNY]Sammy Hagar And The Waboritas - Mas Tequila(Red Voodoo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *Coyote*...


----------



## Ropey

@usmb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJRvYg_JZmI]Melanie Safka - Beautiful People[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

To my friend, Vickie Porter....
I miss you....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To everyone who is searching for justice here on earth. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXhkpoBnw0g]The Beatles - Let It Be (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For PixieStix 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf5UfOuvQHQ]Bette Midler - The Rose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Coyote
 Thought she may appreciate this video and song
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk&list=FLhL1PjP-GvRR9aBIi9aBRFg&index=15]Land Of Talk - It's Okay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my friend Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EfHZtCKJGY]The Water Is Wide(Traditional)with lyrics-Karla Bonoff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

PixieStix said:


> For Coyote
> Thought she may appreciate this video and song
> Land Of Talk - It's Okay - YouTube



Wow...that is the coolest video   Thanks


----------



## Ropey

For anyone who can't get under it.

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gek3maVEoLY]The Eagels Band - Get Over It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

This is for one of my closest long time friends, Dale, who was killed by an ied in Afghanistan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNXq5rQmvwg]Salute to the Troops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

For my Gracie Girl:


----------



## Smilebong

To my old friend who once dedicated this to me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuKN7JOhXl0]Diamond Rio - Beautiful Mess (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Just like it...

[ame=http://youtu.be/diT3FvDHMyo]Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence (Remastered Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZtgZ5fHOuU]O Brother Where Art Though - The Soggy Bottom Boys - I Am A - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

To my brother.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOHPuY88Ry4]Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *George Zimmerman *and the* jury of his peers*...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9mJ82x_l-E]Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for the great gatsby

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Rachael

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvDwr9-MlfE]Climax Blues Band - I love you 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Pixie


----------



## Agent.Tom

I dedicate this one to Barack Hussein Obama.

It fits pretty well.  He built us up with his message of hope, only to ultimately break the country down.  And the words hit home, especially the part where the back up singer kicks in at 2:30.  I bet a lot of voters who put him in office would like to tell him those words right now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxytyRy-O1k]Linkin Park - BURN IT DOWN (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

To my friend in WY.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiabGO-PdE]Mumford & Sons - Below My Feet (Live on SNL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

I dedicate this song to myself.  and my other self. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVA5tbExMHA&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Eels - My beloved Monster (Live 2005) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E813VYySueM]Lamb of God - Set to Fail[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@No One

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6iAykoKLog]The Beatles - For No one - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17281]Oddball[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8]Jethro Tull - Aqualung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1lzfz_TjWI]Immigrant song - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA9wSvLLaY4]Buddy Guy, Mick Jagger, Gary Clark Jr., and Jeff Beck[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

For Everyone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcnvM2Eg_Rc]Nirvana - Come as You Are (MTV Unplugged in New York) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=36574]Lipush[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xevc7-7Tk-Q]Triumph - Fight The Good Fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQ-PCRVOPk]Rush - Fly By Night / In The Mood - Capitol Theatre PRO-SHOT DEC 10, 1976 (Passaic, NJ) REMASTERED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]


We was.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

To me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDkwAenYxfY]John Paul Young - Love is in the air - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

To all the girls I've loved before.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2r2nDhTzO4]Poison - Every Rose Has It's Thorn - YouTube[/ame]

Poison- Every Rose Has Its Thorn


----------



## Michelle420

For Angels n Demons, and Ropey 




[ame=http://youtu.be/U7tp0tWuuoM]Alabama Shakes - You Ain't Alone (T in the Park 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> For Angels n Demons, and Ropey
> 
> Alabama Shakes - You Ain't Alone (T in the Park 2012) - YouTube



Now that's some tight.


----------



## Michelle420

Sweet_Caroline said:


> To me.
> 
> John Paul Young - Love is in the air - YouTube



To You Sweet Caroline

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZLPiYZrwAzU]Sweet Caroline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

drifter said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me.
> 
> John Paul Young - Love is in the air - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To You Sweet Caroline
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ZLPiYZrwAzU]Sweet Caroline - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


And to you Drifter.  (This is better on the ears than Iron Maiden's Drifter).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAF9GMqiRbs]Drift Away-Dobie Gray Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

drifter said:


> For Angels n Demons, and Ropey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama Shakes - You Ain't Alone (T in the Park 2012) - YouTube



Absolutely amazing..&#9829;


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VugCPJSKpI]Burton Cummings - Share the Land[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

sunshine

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rig3tgyYiAM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rig3tgyYiAM[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

You know who 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWP-AsG5DRk]The Bangles Walk Like An Egyptian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

Don't be a drama queen. Name them.


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=1667]BlueGin[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaRaY_O61go]Christina Aguilera - Fighter - Live in London (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Smilebong said:


> Don't be a drama queen. Name them.



Welcome to Hullabaloo.  Good intro. Interesting? 

  [MENTION=44344]Smilebong[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzmrEgz_GI]The Animals - It's My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

great gatsby

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCV0YXXyuHc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCV0YXXyuHc[/ame]


----------



## April

heh...

[ame=http://youtu.be/O4OTHh18oTE]Apocalyptica - I Don't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Ropey

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdIev12fCPs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdIev12fCPs[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]


----------



## Smilebong

@AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN3E9Yyd1HA]Andrew Gold - Thank You For Being A Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Smilebong said:


> @AngelsNDemons
> 
> Andrew Gold - Thank You For Being A Friend - YouTube


----------



## Snookie

Syreen

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZniMYCZp4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZniMYCZp4[/ame]


----------



## Crackerjaxon

I'd like to dedicate Jimmy Crack Corn to Barack Obama just because I know it would piss him off.

[ame=http://youtu.be/b7BVyPkoNyM]BugsBunnyJimmyCrackCorn.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrazedScotsman

To my wife of 25 years.

[ame=http://youtu.be/_yKr8Q8PNuc]Earth, Wind & Fire - I'll Write a Song for You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

crackerjaxon

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5WV-cELBB4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5WV-cELBB4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=21837]P F Tinmore[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxAX74gM8DY]Fugue for Tinhorns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

for my travellin' buddy Ropey...

posted this tune for you before, but I never get tired of it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube[/ame]

eta:  mebbe one of these days we can meet somewhere in, say, Saskatchewan... and I can buy you a beer...


----------



## animallover

@ Testarosa

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

I remembered that your daughter use to sing that song. So I thought you may enjoy it. LOL


----------



## testarosa

animallover said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> I remembered that your daughter use to sing that song. So I thought you may enjoy it. LOL



Her and her daddy's favorite duet!!

Thanks P!


----------



## bayoubill

for testarosa...

I don't know you, but you look like you might be fun...

here's a tune for the two of us... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebTAvZHHdKQ]Tina Turner-Dancing In The Dark-Japan 1985 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor

A song I wrote and recorded with my lady on vocals:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cz2nBGovHs]Less is In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

bayoubill said:


> for testarosa...
> 
> I don't know you, but you look like you might be fun...
> 
> here's a tune for the two of us...
> 
> Tina Turner-Dancing In The Dark-Japan 1985 - YouTube



Thanks Bill!  and a good opener ;-)


----------



## bayoubill

testarosa said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> for testarosa...
> 
> I don't know you, but you look like you might be fun...
> 
> here's a tune for the two of us...
> 
> Tina Turner-Dancing In The Dark-Japan 1985 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill!  and a good opener ;-)
Click to expand...


I saw Tina perform this tune in concert nearly 30 years ago...

burnt just about every hair off my body...


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=29643]Wonky Pundit[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvFxG3rZQ2E]Bob Marley - Jammin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> for my travellin' buddy Ropey...
> 
> posted this tune for you before, but I never get tired of it...
> 
> Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube
> 
> eta:  mebbe one of these days we can meet somewhere in, say, Saskatchewan... and I can buy you a beer...



I seldom visit Saskabush other than to visit.

Summer in White Rock is lovely and you won't need to spend your money on lodgings.  I invited you years ago and although there's been downsizing, there's more than enough room. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn7qXkERLgI]The Dust Covers Sublime cover song " Santeria " at The Sand Piper Pub, White Rock. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

To my wife.  She is the sweetest, kindest, most patient person in the world.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgJXbIP83A8]Randy Travis - Forever And Ever, Amen (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=29643]Wonky Pundit[/MENTION]
> 
> Bob Marley - Jammin' - YouTube



I 'memba dancin' to this tune with my first wife...

sweet times...

still love her 'til the end...


----------



## bayoubill

so'lk





Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> for my travellin' buddy Ropey...
> 
> posted this tune for you before, but I never get tired of it...
> 
> Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube
> 
> eta:  mebbe one of these days we can meet somewhere in, say, Saskatchewan... and I can buy you a beer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seldom visit Saskabush other than to visit.
> 
> Summer in White Rock is lovely and you won't need to spend your money on lodgings.  I invited you years ago and although there's been downsizing, there's more than enough room.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn7qXkERLgI]The Dust Covers Sublime cover song " Santeria " at The Sand Piper Pub, White Rock. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


'k... so... wtf is White Rock...?


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> so'lk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> for my travellin' buddy Ropey...
> 
> posted this tune for you before, but I never get tired of it...
> 
> Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube
> 
> eta:  mebbe one of these days we can meet somewhere in, say, Saskatchewan... and I can buy you a beer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seldom visit Saskabush other than to visit.
> 
> Summer in White Rock is lovely and you won't need to spend your money on lodgings.  I invited you years ago and although there's been downsizing, there's more than enough room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'k... so... wtf is White Rock...?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=29643]Wonky Pundit[/MENTION]
> 
> Bob Marley - Jammin' - YouTube





and @Ropey: 

[YOUTUBE]sLE_emfAd74[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Michelle420

For Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/k2h9HPZhqHE]Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

I dedicate this song to everyone. Most amazing live Grammy performance EVER!!!  Go for it. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9x0vLBMQVw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Pink - Glitter in the Air ( LETHIFU HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

here ya go Ravi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_J-hmyAS6c]I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock And Roll Band) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzRdyC0abA]Moody Blues - Never Comes The Day (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

for America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf_dQk9iaSY]Traveling Wilburys End Of The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]


----------



## dilloduck

For Pixie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> For Pixie
> 
> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube




For Dilloduck


----------



## Lumpy 1

Wishing Love like this... for  [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/0unAzrqQ4oY]Kiss me The Cranberries - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMy_w5HsfdI]The Beatles - Get Back - Original Studio Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wonky Pundit

for dilloduck: 

[YOUTUBE]waacof2saZw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freedombecki

To that Great Big Cat, My Bro, [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]:

[ame="http://youtu.be/mSByjqMGtaU"]2CELLOS (Sulic & Hauser) - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]
> 
> The Beatles - Get Back - Original Studio Version - YouTube



I &#9829; Dante


----------



## Snookie

ilar meily [liability]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrPZHLhQo4A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrPZHLhQo4A[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=26043]Gardner[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IthXOVp-K5I]The Avett Brothers - Laundry Room[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

For the forum's number one racist, gardner

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahWLjeNy1XU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahWLjeNy1XU[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIVYWQPhTA]Herp Alpert - Rise 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Rachael

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU&list=TLU2W_asWG3QE]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]
> 
> The Beatles - Get Back - Original Studio Version - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I &#9829; Dante
Click to expand...


Me to

Where is that Star ? , I got the fevah !

@Dante

[ame=http://youtu.be/V7EfnYwpmOE]The Trammps - Disco Inferno (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]
> 
> The Beatles - Get Back - Original Studio Version - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I &#9829; Dante
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me to
> 
> Where is that Star ? , I got the fevah !
> 
> @Dante
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/V7EfnYwpmOE]The Trammps - Disco Inferno (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I think he's making reservations to possibly ride the lightning.   Sadly we only seem to get him now and then.

Still, some good thoughts sent his way is grand and music rides waves too...


----------



## Snookie

For all the gun lovers here.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I &#9829; Dante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me to
> 
> Where is that Star ? , I got the fevah !
> [MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/V7EfnYwpmOE]The Trammps - Disco Inferno (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's making reservations to possibly ride the lightning.   Sadly we only seem to get him now and then.
> 
> Still, some good thoughts sent his way is grand and music rides waves too...
Click to expand...


I second that motion... 

 [MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION] ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Snookie said:


> For all the gun lovers here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o



not a tune...

but this goes out to all the anti-gunners out there... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsC0HBYWD1M]HATERS GONNA HATE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]

Gordon Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad Trilogy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjoU1Qkeizs]gordon lightfoot canadian railroad trilogy live in concert bbc 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]

Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMMioC0MzAM]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]

Good Canadian Content.


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad Trilogy
> 
> gordon lightfoot canadian railroad trilogy live in concert bbc 1972 - YouTube



sweet...

reminds of my days up there some 40 summers ago...

many thanks...


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

Pink Floyd - Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYxY_P8Vn3k]PINK FLOYD - TIME - YouTube[/ame]

It's not live but damn, the quality is great.


----------



## Ropey

For me (and bill)  ;-P

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VzAKpPJTqQ]Rush - Roll the Bones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BHJTMknipM]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See (Original) HQ 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

See?


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x0YQtpQfDM]Lake Superior featuring Enya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This one is dedicated to* George **Zimmerman*...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzR51V82tnY]Living For The City (1973) - Stevie Wonder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
> 
> Lake Superior featuring Enya - YouTube




I have all her cd's, Ropey. Perfect choice. Thank you!
I'm still out of rep..so I owe ya!


----------



## Billo_Really

This one is for everyone that enjoyed the *Zimmerman* verdict...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMHWSAL2IoA]Hurricane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This one is for all the *Zimmerman* defending right wingers at *USMB*
(I might not like what you say, but I still like you people............._for now_)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for* Skye*, who I predict will one day become a card carrying liberal...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg]AC/DC-Big Balls Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfOdWSiyWoc]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop (Offical Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

The Chili Peppers were the last concert I ever saw at the LA Sports Arena.

Their opening act was Nirvana.

This one's for *Ropey*...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gINmYyQst4c]Sam Kinison- Gonna Raise Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

And this one is for those who ever find themselves being followed by *Neighborhood Watch*...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk](You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac

For [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM]Queen - 'Don't Stop Me Now' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Don't ask why, but this is for Ropey[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT2z0nrsQ8o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT2z0nrsQ8o[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for george zimmerman

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8zn63ADiIE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8zn63ADiIE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb3x7A09FUg]Volbeat - Sad Man's Tongue[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_-PEN-OUMo]The Corrs-Old Hag (Irish music instrumental) - YouTube[/ame]
@Sunshine


----------



## Ropey

To the Brain Robbery Gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg]AC/DC-Big Balls Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d7GFQfv1BI]The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony ( Glastonbury 2008 ) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

ropey said:


> [mention=40495]angelsndemons[/mention]
> 
> the verve - bittersweet symphony ( glastonbury 2008 ) [hd] - youtube



&#9829;


----------



## Snookie

RKMBrown

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqm-S9J1s_k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqm-S9J1s_k[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

@LadyGunSlinger
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4zbZ-8QHM0]Garth Brooks - The River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

Thank you Pixie.. that song is beautiful! Love it...  &#9829;


----------



## PixieStix

@Gracie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]Rob Thomas - Someday (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7m0B-H-sxQ]The Guess Who "Share The Land" live (Calgary) 2000 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUrtAGu_8GQ]TRAFFIC The Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtWzR5RkB3U]Cream "White Room/Crossroads/Badge" Live-2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0]Inside Looking Out[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

For Sunshine!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNOPyUdLZPk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNOPyUdLZPk[/ame]


----------



## Surfer




----------



## Snookie

for ropey, tee, hee.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EheLN-MDzrA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EheLN-MDzrA[/ame]


----------



## Surfer

mine is still the best!


----------



## Snookie

Surfer said:


> mine is still the best!



Say what?  Did you fall off your surfboard?


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DeTsQQ22Uwc]Trudeau - just watch me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PNp42J6R97s]ELO Can't get it out of my head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Approved for all audiences by snookie.^


----------



## Lumpy 1

To sweeeeeeet [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]

Oh...she's been a bad girl...sweet..


[ame=http://youtu.be/jJ1VbUrRVZI]Super Mario World-Peach Does The Sweet Escape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@ Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FsrPEUt2Dg]U2: Where The Streets Have No Name - YouTube[/ame]

U2: Where The Streets Have No Name


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@ Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upkYQqbrjSc]Enya - Only Time Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Enya : Only Time

So reminds me of your style in prose..  &#9829;


----------



## Lumpy 1

Several members...actually


[ame=http://youtu.be/gAYL5H46QnQ]Threw It On The Ground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Surfer

Snookie said:


> Say what?  Did you fall off your surfboard?



Haha! No. Just love that song!


----------



## animallover

@ Syrenn 

Here is one for you since I know you love kitty cats! 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBdSqk78nHw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Tom Jones - What's New Pussycat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Surfer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-baW1jxU6_k]Van Morrison - The Best of Van Morrison (1990) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

For all the peeps here.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Connery

Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (extended)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Flame Zone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsxa8d9Tp9s]Hall & Oates- One on One - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=27958]LadyGunSlinger[/MENTION]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=27958]LadyGunSlinger[/MENTION]
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand the Weather - YouTube



Amazing.. Incredible guitarist.. Thanks for turning me on to him Ropey!


----------



## Snookie

for sunshine

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yt2aH42JE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yt2aH42JE[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

to my homie, esmerlada

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0[/ame]


----------



## Misty

To Marilyn. <3


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVAWvGQdz14&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Katharine Mcphee and Megan Hilty "Don't Forget Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2JJqtTF1R4]Holy modal rounders - Spring of '65.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Sunshine

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-zfeXPDNIs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-zfeXPDNIs[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@emilynghiem  

[ame=http://youtu.be/qKaXt1PYKXk]Toto- Africa (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@LGS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbnSllAQl_A]"1969" "Does Anybody Really Know .." / "Beginnings", Chicago Transit Authority (Vinyl / HD)[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'm thinkin [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] would appreciate this

[ame=http://youtu.be/vtJJJ2iT4ps]A Look Back at the 1950's - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Here's a good vid.  San Francisco 1905.  A little before my time, buts till a good vid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHqpHf_Znzs]San Francisco 1905 - 1906 (short form) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for matthew

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JErcHNSAfRk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JErcHNSAfRk[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

for ropey via request from.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrsTZwF5KSY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrsTZwF5KSY[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^ For the choad.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjwTGO1cBkc]The Court Jester-Danny Kaye-Out fox the fox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Snackie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftxX5jxRrYw]George Harrison sings Get Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]

Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFpfTd0EIs]Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fe7yOccqdxI]Bob Seger - Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

RK Brown
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3myAmL-9870"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3myAmL-9870[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Sunshine

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmisOxCHEiw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmisOxCHEiw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I would like to dedicate this to my Aunt Dot, who passed away yesterday, who was THE most influential person in my life. One of THE most beautiful women I have ever known.When I was a little girl, I thought you were my own personal Angel. You will be missed. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMkIuKXwmlU]Sailing by Christopher Cross in 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

PixieStix said:


> I would like to dedicate this to my Aunt Dot, who passed away yesterday, who was THE most influential person in my life. One of THE most beautiful women I have ever known.When I was a little girl, I thought you were my own personal Angel. You will be missed.
> 
> Sailing by Christopher Cross in 1980 - YouTube



Sorry there Pixie, she sounds like a Great Lady and a perfect Aunt, she must have loved you very much..


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHiio1sTTI]Donny Hathaway - A Song For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Ropey

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOeKidp-iWo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOeKidp-iWo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Snookie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0]Accept - Balls To The Wall - YouTube[/ame]

A cover


----------



## testarosa

*J. Baker
RIP
12-01-72 to 8-12-13*​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kirb9E17FL0]Theory Of A Dead Man - Say Goodbye (Fahrenheit - Indigo Prophecy) - YouTube[/ame]

*And fuck all you fuckin texting and driving fuckers.*


----------



## Snookie

ropey

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my Thursday night date

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCozYHhlme8]The Avett Brothers - Laundry Room - CARDINAL SESSIONS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0iBTiQFpoA]Rick Wakeman - Journey to the center of the earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiJg0A3RrTk]Tom Petty - Runnin' down a Dream - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

for my buddy 
 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0lY7gC7XtI]The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R5aB6viNmg]The Beatles - Here Comes The Sun (with lost solo) - YouTube[/ame]



> A few months ago it was discovered that Here Comes The Sun originally had solo, played by George Harrison. Now you can hear the song with solo that was not included in the master version of Abbey Road.


----------



## Ropey

@bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRdgIZgobs]Lou Gramm - Midnight Blue[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

for *LadyGunSlinger*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU]Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines ft. T.I., Pharrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Luissa@  ...  I guess it's the pout, charm and attitude...


[ame=http://youtu.be/jxj5wlXY9No]Imelda May - Mayhem [Official] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^  [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]

  [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gL2fFHzIBKM]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Dimebag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp6Zx_fzpq8]Paul Simon & Art Garfunkel 2 - Slip Slidin' Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SExsuRIGAlg]Kodachrome - Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1AkYgBTc4M]Nick Drake - Things behind the sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFh2vpGeoIk]Scorpions - Wind of change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

To susnine, to whom color is everything.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6d8eKvegLI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6d8eKvegLI[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

To Rat In The Hat.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGPhpvqtOc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGPhpvqtOc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
> 
> Scorpions - Wind of change - YouTube



That is one great song!


----------



## Luissa

[MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=67XeyhUj4ik


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

tesarosa

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4EF9KJFwj4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4EF9KJFwj4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This one goes out to my Dude, Jesus 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn5CMSSAx_c]SHOUT TO THE LORD (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

To the ignore gang.

Round 4

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lp_tVlz_lM]Rizzle Kicks - Round Up (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Misty

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CHhJpTZrNs]Andrea Bocelli & Katherine Mc Phee - The Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Snookie said:


> tesarosa
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4EF9KJFwj4



?????

@ snook

This:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWjeITmDmmo]chicken dance song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@ testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6Fy7cToNyA&feature=share&list=PL7A299E0E4369E35B]Must B The Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

heh...

[ame=http://youtu.be/AkFqg5wAuFk]Pantera - Walk (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey

'Every time you go away

That would be you yes it would


----------



## tinydancer

A&D oh this is hard....

Because you are the "wonderful" ....mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmm..

All around this world you are ready for a brand new beat.................yeah that would be you. Happy and dancing and rocking it.


----------



## tinydancer

Connery. Yes.Round About.


----------



## bayoubill

@tinydancer



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wSn81dLK6s]Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy (1988) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Intense oh boy oh boy oh boy................ I think he'd be

Rush.....Closer to the heart


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> @tinydancer
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy (1988) HD - YouTube



Don't get me going billy. No fair. I'm still hungover.

Be kind will ya?


----------



## Synthaholic

For Ropey:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNYKxiRJ2LA]Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ok @ bayou bill

[ame=http://youtu.be/0uvr3dmptvg]Heart - Magic Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @tinydancer
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy (1988) HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me going billy. No fair. I'm still hungover.
> 
> Be kind will ya?
Click to expand...


mebbe only when you change your avie to sumpin' less... provocative... 

meantime, I like to imagine you in red... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItfyoMvJnx0]Chris De Burgh LADY IN RED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Synthaholic said:


> For Ropey:
> 
> 
> 
> Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube



They were awesome Syn great choice


----------



## bayoubill

@bayoubill

the mood I'm in tonight... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edGPKFHLSw4]I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide - ZZ Top - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @tinydancer
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy (1988) HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me going billy. No fair. I'm still hungover.
> 
> Be kind will ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mebbe only when you change your avie to sumpin' less... provocative...
> 
> meantime, I like to imagine you in red...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItfyoMvJnx0]Chris De Burgh LADY IN RED - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


At the best of times think of me in lace.....red lace. ...holy toledo bill cut that out........... You always get me going. 

Now I really did  go to a concert of his because I was working with an opening act. Melissa Peterson. 

His voice ranged. Octaves I couldn't believe. His voice was so beautiful.


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one @tinydancer

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae829mFAGGE]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> 'nother one @tinydancer
> 
> ...
> 
> ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube



Oh that'll do


----------



## bayoubill

for anybody who's ever known the pleasures of a bench seat... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqBFPBugeyo]Granger Smith - Silverado Bench Seat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Ropey:
> 
> Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awesome Syn great choice
Click to expand...


for tinydancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED87HYX9gXc]Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie (1969) - YouTube[/ame]

je me souviens drai mon belle ami


----------



## tinydancer

Amelia what do we do with Amelia?

She is one of my favorite posters ever. On any board. I love this girl. Ok lets get a tune for her.


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nother one @tinydancer
> 
> ...
> 
> ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that'll do
Click to expand...


sorry, babe...

I'm on a roll... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz1Dgof_MYI]Barry White I`m gonna love you just a little more baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Ropey:
> 
> Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awesome Syn great choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for tinydancer
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED87HYX9gXc]Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> je me souviens drai mon belle ami
Click to expand...


I've not seen that in ages. Thank you. C'est ci bon.


----------



## Ropey

^I've never seen the video before today. I quite liked it even if it looked really lip synced. 



tinydancer said:


> Amelia what do we do with Amelia?
> 
> She is one of my favorite posters ever. On any board. I love this girl. Ok lets get a tune for her.





If I may suggest.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBB2OS4IoTs]Alice In Chains Don't Follow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nother one @tinydancer
> 
> ...
> 
> ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that'll do
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, babe...
> 
> I'm on a roll...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz1Dgof_MYI]Barry White I`m gonna love you just a little more baby - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


you watch out or the red riding avatar is coming out................


----------



## Ropey

for one of my first usmb buddies, bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV2iYFl5eSk]Pearl Jam - Black (w/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that'll do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, babe...
> 
> I'm on a roll...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz1Dgof_MYI]Barry White I`m gonna love you just a little more baby - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you watch out or the red riding avatar is coming out................
Click to expand...


bring it on... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUg0Uj81tIE]Jay Ferguson - Thunder Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey said:


> ^I've never seen the video before today. I quite liked it even if it looked really lip synced.
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia what do we do with Amelia?
> 
> She is one of my favorite posters ever. On any board. I love this girl. Ok lets get a tune for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may suggest.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBB2OS4IoTs]Alice In Chains Don't Follow - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh I am so dying..............

I was thinking something sweeter because she is a doll well to me but it appears she has a different life in the rubber room. 

thats the place she scares me.


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> for one of my first usmb buddies, bayoubill
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black (w/ lyrics) - YouTube



thanks, Rope...

I have indeed been there...


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, babe...
> 
> I'm on a roll...
> 
> Barry White I`m gonna love you just a little more baby - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you watch out or the red riding avatar is coming out................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bring it on...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUg0Uj81tIE]Jay Ferguson - Thunder Island - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



and c'est moi....no big deal what are you trying to prove here I can't get you.


----------



## tinydancer

I love Amelia....ok shoot guys help me.................Not anything by ....you know,,,,the band that will be the band that will be nameless......


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my first usmb buddies, bayoubill
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black (w/ lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, Rope...
> 
> I have indeed been there...
Click to expand...


and her birthday is tomorrow...


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my first usmb buddies, bayoubill
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black (w/ lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, Rope...
> 
> I have indeed been there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and her birthday is tomorrow...
Click to expand...


She's a Virgo.................no freaking way 

She's too tough to be a virgo. no way jose. 

I am shocked. I'm telling you shocked.


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> you watch out or the red riding avatar is coming out................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring it on...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUg0Uj81tIE]Jay Ferguson - Thunder Island - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and c'est moi....no big deal what are you trying to prove here I can't get you.
Click to expand...


I've had a long hard day... I've had a few beers... and I'm in a playful mood...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, Rope...
> 
> I have indeed been there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her birthday is tomorrow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a Virgo.................no freaking way
> 
> She's too tough to be a virgo. no way jose.
> 
> I am shocked. I'm telling you shocked.
Click to expand...


from what I've been told, she was born on an extended Leo cusp...

and with all the various alignments in her chart, she's more Leo than Virgo...


----------



## Ropey

For the dirty girl.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cCkiOl3hAY]Elton John - Dirty Little Girl[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

sunshine

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d5eP0wWLQY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d5eP0wWLQY[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

For Unkotare:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbH754gScuk]Sukiyaki - ???????? (Ky? Sakamoto, ?? ?) - YouTube[/ame]



(love this song!)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This song is for all my brothers and sisters in the house!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/NYvj_ZwxaUA]Kirk Franklin: Stomp - YouTube[/ame]






Turn up the volume, Stand up, clap your hands and start Dancing!  The Victory is OURS!


----------



## bayoubill

@tinydancer

Cowgirl In The Sand... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdF3aagRrmo]Neil Young - Cowgirl In The Sand (Calgary October 19 2008) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Synthaholic said:


> For Unkotare:
> 
> 
> 
> Sukiyaki - ???????? (Ky? Sakamoto, ?? ?) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> (love this song!)



Great chinese song.


----------



## Synthaholic

For syrenn  





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjtrUuyAFjA]The Stripper - David Rose and his Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

Dedicated to Pres Obama. Please don't start any shit in Syria.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2pNCZiNk]"War" by Edwin Starr (Original Video - 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

for pixie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E6YFJ8KHYc]Van Morrison - Tupelo Honey (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

this tune just now popped up in my head...

and dunno why but I immediately thought of my ol' buddy Rope... 

@Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSA_RLCriHs]saturday night alright for fighting Elton John - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y5NimgQ6BI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y5NimgQ6BI[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/uvKiGiLCIow]Lee Fields - Honey Dove - YouTube[/ame] my fiance


----------



## Misty

*The greatest performance anywhere by anyone until the end of time. To Pink  A chick with a true gift*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9x0vLBMQVw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Pink - Glitter in the Air ( LETHIFU HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@ Ropey [ame=http://youtu.be/kbpqZT_56Ns]Foo Fighters - Rope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I dedicate this song to Smilebong

[ame=http://youtu.be/HEbs5ePV_6c]NewWorldSon - Sweet Holy Spirit (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

To Synthaholic -- we fight a lot, but we both love synthesizers.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH4DRdfW8ww]Styx - Put Me On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

To everyone at USMB:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02X8bX_EBv4]Miranda Lambert - All Kinds of Kinds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for* Daveman*...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaysTVcounI]Rollins Band - Liar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

When I hear these I think of everyone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps]Mind Games - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Billo_Really said:


> This ones for* Daveman*...
> 
> 
> Rollins Band - Liar - YouTube



Well, ain't you just a bitter little ball of butthurt.


----------



## Smilebong

Jeremiah said:


> I dedicate this song to Smilebong
> 
> NewWorldSon - Sweet Holy Spirit (With Lyrics) - YouTube



Thanks.

For my friend Jeremiah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPBmFwBSGb0]Michael W. Smith - Agnus Dei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@ the ignore gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp3yO7jVzn4]AC/DC - Back in Black - Iron man's clip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Drifter 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuXB1a3NBCw]EL SHADDAI BY AMY GRANT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

daveman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ones for* Daveman*...
> 
> 
> Rollins Band - Liar - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ain't you just a bitter little ball of butthurt.
Click to expand...


bitter little ball of butthurt?  Say that 5 times real fast


----------



## daveman

For Billo_Really:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE]Beck - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

To Rdean:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PDJcw9oJt0]The DERP song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

JoeB131:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yDrtNEr_5M]Soviet National Anthem(With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y8QxOjuYHg]B.B. King - Lucille - YouTube[/ame]

Smooth as Lucille.


----------



## Ropey

For Tag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y79x_LEsI8]AC/DC - I Put The Finger On You - Live [Largo 1981] - YouTube[/ame]

you're it


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> this tune just now popped up in my head...
> 
> and dunno why but I immediately thought of my ol' buddy Rope...
> 
> @Ropey
> 
> saturday night alright for fighting Elton John - YouTube



Friday night's pretty good for fighting too.  

For bayoubill


----------



## Ropey

@ drifter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe2K5iT8lwE]Live From Daryls House - Green Onions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

daveman said:


> Well, ain't you just a bitter little ball of butthurt.


I've got only one thing to say to that....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg]AC/DC-Big Balls Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@ snookie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UVm44dMOVg]"Nobody Rides For Free" in HD - Ratt 5/12/12 M3 Festival in Columbia, MD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np66auTlsOw]Piper at the Gates of Dawn -Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Billo_Really said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ain't you just a bitter little ball of butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got only one thing to say to that....
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg]AC/DC-Big Balls Music Video - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You certainly must have, to say the things you do.


----------



## Borillar

To my friend Jason, who just went on vacation leaving me all his stuff to watch.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is the song the Lord put on my heart today that is to be dedicated to Smilebong.   


[ame=http://youtu.be/vkPBhK-_heY]I am Yours by Terry Clark w/Lyrics.m4v - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This song is dedicated to Pixie Stix!! 




 [ame=http://youtu.be/t4M2u2TwhSc]Alberto and Kimberly Rivera_The Longing_Jesus - YouTube[/ame]



I am my beloved's and my beloved is mine, he feedeth among the lilies. - Song of Solomon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This song is dedicated to Irish Ram. 


[ame=http://youtu.be/GqL9PTbrb_c]Royalty, Alberto & Kimberly Rivera - YouTube[/ame]








The Kings daughter is all glorious within and her clothing is of wrought gold.  Psalm 45:13


----------



## Ropey

For Jeremiah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98XqT4kBWT4]Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood - Presence of the Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This poetic song is dedicated to a poet who writes with his heart.
  This one is for you, Ropey!   

[ame=http://youtu.be/qZ22i7QllO8]Sting - Shape of my heart (Original Video - In the Studio) - YouTube[/ame]




I'm still looking for one more song - when I find it I'll post it here.   Thank you for the vid.  Awesome song.  Off the charts!  I greatly appreciate it, Ropey.  Thank you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This song is dedicated to all the Christians on this board who have placed their hope in Christ.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/PrPTeSQDRm0]One Of These Mornings Moby [ft. Patti LaBelle] [home edition] - YouTube[/ame]



Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses.  - 1 Timothy 6:12


----------



## Borillar

To Jeremiah
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22GZB6urwJc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22GZB6urwJc[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*to everyone *

enjoy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwuHtbcvTh8]Steve Winwood -Higher Love (Original)1986 HQ/LYRICS ON SCREEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This song is dedicated to everyone on USMB and everyone passing by this way!

[ame=http://youtu.be/V9PqVY_gd_M]Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes ~ Up where we belong (1982) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This one I dedicate to my Jesus.  I love you, Lord.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y9G6LdvoneM]Phil Driscoll - You Are So Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This one goes out to the Professor!

[ame=http://youtu.be/sxhyK64MhZU]New I EXALT THEE by Phil Driscoll w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Surfer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y626eTivs60]I Hate Everyone - Get Set Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

To someone here who believes in being Led by the Holy Ghost!  Hortyshir!  This one is for you!  


 [ame=http://youtu.be/23N_wiLTV5M]Phil Driscoll - Up In The Spirit - YouTube[/ame]



Those who are led by the Spirit of God are the Sons of God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is for you Chuck.  If you've been listening to the other Driscoll songs and you click this one - sit down!  I am getting drunk in the Holy Ghost this morning and I don't know if I will be able to stand up by the time church starts!  Lord have mercy!  There ain't no high like the Most High!  Be blessed, Brother!  [ame=http://youtu.be/LjBDY97NSxE]Phil Driscoll - A Higher Plane / Holy Ground (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

 And they were all filled with the Holy Ghost, and began to speak with other tongues, as the spirit gave them utterance. - Acts 2:2  

  Soak in the presence of God with Phil Driscoll this morning. He's ushered in the presence of the Lord with this one!   It is tangible!  God is so awesome!!


----------



## dilloduck

For everyone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVLonpBtkH0]Neil Diamond September morn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This one is for Drifter!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/13GEdVKK2jo]Phil Driscoll "Amazing Grace" (phenomenal trumpet) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This one is for Daveman! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/TybrF94vndw]Phil Driscoll - Inner Man - YouTube[/ame]







Those that are led by the Spirit of God are the Sons of God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

To two of my brothers in Christ  --  Hossfly and Bloodrock 


[ame=http://youtu.be/DUGKEkljlh4]Phil Driscoll - Soldier - YouTube[/ame]



No weapon formed against thee shall prosper and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn.  This is the heritage of the children of the LORD, and their righteousness of me, Saith the LORD.  - Isaiah 54:17


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This one is for Jon Berzerk!

  [ame=http://youtu.be/gS6E2b4m3ao]Phil Driscoll - Lion of Judah - YouTube[/ame]




And they shall fight against thee; but they shall not prevail against thee; for I am with thee, saith the Lord, to deliver thee.  - Jeremiah 1:19


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is another song for Drifter ... 



  [ame=http://youtu.be/6X_E2t7r1pY]Light Up the Sky - The Afters - Worship Video with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]







The Lord is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart.  - Psalm 34:18


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is dedicated to Quantum Windbag

[ame=http://youtu.be/pcHw_rkSdqc]Let My Life Song Sing - YouTube[/ame]









As the deer thirsts after the water brooks so my soul does thirst for thee, O God.  - Psalm 42:1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Another song for Jon Berserk!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/o7qi2KlUffs]Casting Crowns - Until The Whole World Hears - YouTube[/ame]



And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world and preach the gospel to every creature.  
-Mark 16: 15


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is for you Caroljo!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/393OSwfDTb4]Casting Crowns-Life Song - YouTube[/ame]








The name Carol means Song of Joy!  

These things have I spoken unto you, that my joy might remain in you, and that your joy might be full!  - John 15:11


----------



## April

[MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 
 enjoy...

[ame=http://youtu.be/VdaKwt5cHEk]Porn Star Dancing (Extended Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This song goes out to everyone including myself!  It is about asking the Lord to give us eys to see people the way he sees them!  To open our eyes to the hurting and reach out instead of passing them by and saying nothing.  We all need to do a better job of hearing what people are "not saying" as much as what they are "saying".  So give us your eyes, Lord!!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/P5AkNqLuVgY]Brandon Heath - Give Me Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]





A prayer for us all:

Father, make us broken bread and poured out wine for the multitudes.  Turn our hearts into heavens wailing wall! That all may know your Son!    Amen!


----------



## Bloodrock44

AngelsNDemons said:


> [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]
> enjoy...
> 
> Porn Star Dancing (Extended Uncensored) - YouTube



*That's what I had in mind!*


----------



## Ropey

For USMB

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8UHCqvuUqY]Gerry Rafferty - Whatever's Written In Your Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For you

Boz Scaggs - Lowdown 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C6Azq3ecrA]Boz Scaggs - Lowdown[/ame]

For me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT04PXdjTwc]Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]

One for the road.


----------



## Connery

For You *Blue*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_UvXbKyPnk]For You Blue- The Beatles with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6bk_qJw5XY]George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (30th Anniversary Tour: Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> For bayoubill
> 
> George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (30th Anniversary Tour: Live) - YouTube



I might be up your way, next month or so...

at which time you 'n me can take turns buyin' the next round...


----------



## bayoubill

yo Rope...

how 'bout you 'n me pretend we're still our 20-year-old badass selves... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlwRNCnsbUg]George Thorogood - Bad to the bone , 1982 , Album Version, (HD) , HQ Audio . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> yo Rope...
> 
> how 'bout you 'n me pretend we're still our 20-year-old badass selves...
> 
> George Thorogood - Bad to the bone , 1982 , Album Version, (HD) , HQ Audio . - YouTube



I'm getting pretty fuckign smashed right now.

It's a new year and I'm almost sotted. So, I've got more to go.


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> yo Rope...
> 
> how 'bout you 'n me pretend we're still our 20-year-old badass selves...
> 
> George Thorogood - Bad to the bone , 1982 , Album Version, (HD) , HQ Audio . - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty fuckign smashed right now.
> 
> It's a new year and I'm almost sotted. So, I've got more to go.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48a5mrzv32Y]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Still Unbroken - Live 2010 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


we'uns gettin' crazy tonight...?

is your wife okay wi'that...?


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> yo Rope...
> 
> how 'bout you 'n me pretend we're still our 20-year-old badass selves...
> 
> George Thorogood - Bad to the bone , 1982 , Album Version, (HD) , HQ Audio . - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty fuckign smashed right now.
> 
> It's a new year and I'm almost sotted. So, I've got more to go.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48a5mrzv32Y]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Still Unbroken - Live 2010 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we'uns gettin' crazy tonight...?
> 
> is your wife okay wi'that...?
Click to expand...


She's out with the women.


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty fuckign smashed right now.
> 
> It's a new year and I'm almost sotted. So, I've got more to go.
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Still Unbroken - Live 2010 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'uns gettin' crazy tonight...?
> 
> is your wife okay wi'that...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's out with the women.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bESOY2vxTs]Lynyrd skynyrd Call Me The Breeze - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


mine's currently estranged... been living apart for the last 3 months... and I feel like the luckiest guy in the world... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeVylnCxryM]Prince Let's Go Crazy Live 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> mine's currently estranged... been living apart for the last 3 months... and I feel like the luckiest guy in the world...
> 
> Prince Let's Go Crazy Live 1983 - YouTube





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ46oOj1Pc0]The Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

To Kathie:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEwix-Zi0zw]Bob Dylan - Most Likely You Go Your Way (And I'll Go Mine) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@ smilebong


----------



## Ropey

@ Pop


----------



## emilynghiem

@drifter
you're even cooler! thanks for being one of the best listeners and open souls! love, em.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw]Perpetuum Jazzile - Africa - YouTube[/ame]

==============================


drifter said:


> @emilynghiem
> 
> Toto- Africa (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Ropey

For Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI2KRusAy00]The Monkees: Shades Of Gray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

That's a really good one Ropey...


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> That's a really good one Ropey...



I first heard it today and it's such a lovely harmony and lyric.  I thought you might like the unscripted pleasure and it hit me at a visceral level.


----------



## Ropey

@ Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B2a6l6wM2k]Adam & The Ants - Stand And Deliver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Snouter

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs]Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Snouter

take two... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz4i-bWcCCE]Gary Lee and The Showdown - Rodeo Song (piss me off fuckin jerk) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## bayoubill

@Snouter

take three... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P01oCgnhbsQ]Margaret Cho - Eat Shit and Die - featuring Grant Lee Phillips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey

MC5... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XhQRFO4M7A]MC5- Kick Out The Jams (Extended) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@AngelsNDemons

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOaHLJDEfzo]Linda Ronstadt - Canciones de mi padre - Hay unos ojos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIyXFyR9JBQ]Elvis Presley - Spanish Eyes - YouTube[/ame]

eta:  I could get lost in your beautiful eyes, Angel...


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one... 

@AngelNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw]The Jeff Healey Band - Angel Eyes (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

bayoubill said:


> @AngelsNDemons
> 
> ...
> 
> Linda Ronstadt - Canciones de mi padre - Hay unos ojos - YouTube



 [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION] 

 Can't rep you yet...but the first I get a chance, it will be this post....LR always takes me back to my childhood when we would spend summer days smoking a whole pig (my Tio Cheo was THEEEE best cook in the family, so he was always appointed head chef at family get togethers) and there she would be with us, playing on tape or radio, blaring from one of my uncles car stereos, or even my daddy's ...he loves LR...can't get into dad's truck without seeing her face on the front a CD cover....thank you for posting this, it brought back some happy memories.


----------



## bayoubill

AngelsNDemons said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AngelsNDemons
> 
> ...
> 
> Linda Ronstadt - Canciones de mi padre - Hay unos ojos - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't rep you yet...but the first I get a chance, it will be this post....LR always takes me back to my childhood when we would spend summer days smoking a whole pig (my Tio Cheo was THEEEE best cook in the family, so he was always appointed head chef at family get togethers) and there she would be with us, playing on tape or radio, blaring from one of my uncles car stereos, or even my daddy's ...he loves LR...can't get into dad's truck without seeing her face on the front a CD cover....thank you for posting this, it brought back some happy memories.
Click to expand...


we do that whole-pig thing down here in Cajun land... called a boucherie...


----------



## April

bayoubill said:


> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
> 
> ...
> 
> Elvis Presley - Spanish Eyes - YouTube
> 
> eta:  I could get lost in your beautiful eyes, Angel...


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really good one Ropey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard it today and it's such a lovely harmony and lyric.  I thought you might like the unscripted pleasure and it hit me at a visceral level.
Click to expand...


I did and it hit me at just the right time....

lovely lovely


----------



## Snookie

For President Obama.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUGmwDB49Tc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUGmwDB49Tc[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Another for Obama.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv5BYEOQYLo]Edwin Starr - WAR (live in TV Show) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

John Kerry

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coK8keCXztk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coK8keCXztk[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBSHe5FRRTY]Max Webster - America's Veins[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is for BayouBill!  They could be singing it today and it would still ring true!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/CVW9sOsXAjU]Long Time Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

For Billo Really -

[ame=http://youtu.be/Eh44QPT1mPE]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]



I see a heart of gold in Billy. He's got a heart for our nation and a heart for people. I see that very clear. Billy is a very beautiful human being. I could not say it if it were not true. It is true, he is also very funny, witty - has an ability to cause others to be more reasonable. I think alot of him. Now then..
I have to apologize to you, Billy, for something I said some time ago. I told Hoss don't press him on over the Mossad or it will push you over the edge. ( you were there reading at the time ) That may have sounded funny to some folks but I grieved over it because those carelessly spoken words (spoken/written) should not have come out of me. Anyone who claims to believe in God and LOVE God and doesn't have control over their own tongue is fooling themselves! They are nothing but a hypocrite. So this is my public apology to you. I hope you like Neil Young. This one is for you! 
- Jeri 




Sorry, Billy!  I posted this apology on the wrong music thread.. I hope you read this.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Snookie

John McCain

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsx5Z55DU78"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsx5Z55DU78[/ame]


----------



## April

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]  


[ame=http://youtu.be/_iXqCvkW1pg]3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone Music Video [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For lovers everywhere


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=1667]BlueGin[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsl5QowaPAU]Eric Clapton & Jeff Beck, Live, "Moon River" O2 Arena, London 14th February 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

to the prezbo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJnAp3YxCCw&feature=player_embedded]Obama That I Used To Know - Gotye Parody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxr3tV-ieyY]When We Was Fab (George Harrison) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0]No Quarter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDgb5vVHuA]Led Zeppelin - Going To California - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-lSTlUnfA]Deep Purple - Space Truckin' HD 1973 (Live in USA) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

sunshine

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHSADyRR8x8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHSADyRR8x8[/ame]


----------



## Connery

@skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJaap5XwiPA]Paul McCartney - Till There Was You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

Skye

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0[/ame]


----------



## daveman

[MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUNOmN3YVL0]Ray Charles;Billy Joel - Baby Grand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]:
> 
> Ray Charles;Billy Joel - Baby Grand - YouTube



 [MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION]

Thanks.  I'm getting anxious to get it delivered.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]:
> 
> Ray Charles;Billy Joel - Baby Grand - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION]
> 
> Thanks.  I'm getting anxious to get it delivered.
Click to expand...

Well, the delivery of a new baby is always an anxious time.  

I assume you play...?


----------



## Snookie

for mabello from robin hood

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFD2gu007dc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFD2gu007dc[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrW7dlDHH28"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrW7dlDHH28[/ame]

Irish Texas Chick


----------



## Michelle420

For my sweetheart 


[ame=http://youtu.be/Ooy9bLkgwGM]Turn Off The Lights - Teddy Pendergrass (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

For my sister R.I.P. 06/10/2013 I miss you & love you

[ame=http://youtu.be/iFZsunzjDXU]Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - "Lilac Wine" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

For Sara

[ame=http://youtu.be/RQj2iOEx-V8]Sally's Song - Amy lee [With Lyrics!] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XHcPYorSJw]Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Drifter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVXy1OhaERY]Rainbow - Stargazer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkADJdJwzwM]Page & plant (Led Zeppelin) - Kashmir (Oriental Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

There are two dedicate a song threads I get confused 

How about a merge ?


----------



## lizzie

alan1 said:


> For my friend Lizzie who is always a breath of fresh air
> 
> Violon - Sarah Chang - Air on the G String - - YouTube


 
Thank you sooooo much. One of the loveliest pieces of music ever conceived.


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cggi9STVWDs]Hall & Oates - Out Of Touch (HQ Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=44882]Days[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ5SRvLH6Wg]Private Eyes- Hall & Oates Tokoyo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G370wOP2kTI]Rob Thomas - Smooth (acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

@Daveman


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nauLgZISozs]If I Only Had a Brain - The Wizard of Oz (4/8) Movie CLIP (1939) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAVP1QJXWzY]The Band - The Weight (from the movie The Last Waltz) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION]

a tune for you... with love and kisses... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P01oCgnhbsQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P01oCgnhbsQ[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

to the government 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtyf7UHXNTM]Remy: Obamacare Video Contest Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

From Obama to us

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28GTxkjWynE]The Obama Legacy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey

I could mebbe go gay for you... 

well... okay... then again, mebbe not... 

but this tune's for you anyhow... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzyun-6zlVE]Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> @Ropey
> 
> I could mebbe go gay for you...
> 
> well... okay... then again, mebbe not...
> 
> but this tune's for you anyhow...
> 
> Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube





I could maybe go far away from you... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/wt3cYpFLJiM]Jimi Hendrix Star Spangled Banner Woodstock 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ropey
> 
> I could mebbe go gay for you...
> 
> well... okay... then again, mebbe not...
> 
> but this tune's for you anyhow...
> 
> Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could maybe go far away from you...
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/wt3cYpFLJiM]Jimi Hendrix Star Spangled Banner Woodstock 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


if I really 'n truly wanted to go that way, you could run... but you couldn't hide...


----------



## Billo_Really

_*To the Republican Right...*_ 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeL9gagV_VA]Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]



 _*Come talkin' that trash and we'll pull your car!*_


----------



## Billo_Really

*To Senator Ted Cruz...*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Tz5M_gM9I]"Candy Shop" from The Hangover (Performed by Dan Finnerty & The Dan Band) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Billo_Really said:


> _*To the Republican Right...*_
> 
> 
> Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> _*Come talkin' that trash and we'll pull your car!*_



As opposed to the republican left?


----------



## Billo_Really

PixieStix said:


> As opposed to the republican left?


_* Here's the Republican Left...*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE]LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ropey
> 
> I could mebbe go gay for you...
> 
> well... okay... then again, mebbe not...
> 
> but this tune's for you anyhow...
> 
> Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could maybe go far away from you...
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/wt3cYpFLJiM]Jimi Hendrix Star Spangled Banner Woodstock 1969 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if I really 'n truly wanted to go that way, you could run... but you couldn't hide...
Click to expand...







Pepe? Is that you?


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could maybe go far away from you...
> 
> Jimi Hendrix Star Spangled Banner Woodstock 1969 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I really 'n truly wanted to go that way, you could run... but you couldn't hide...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepe? Is that you?
Click to expand...


come heere, my leetle turtledove... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lsQfTaStcs]Pepe Le Pew is Odor-able - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

bayoubill said:


> @Ropey
> 
> I could mebbe go gay for you...
> 
> well... okay... then again, mebbe not...
> 
> but this tune's for you anyhow...
> 
> Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube



Sigh!  How romantic, swoon.


----------



## Snookie

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNfS9Ywb2Cc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNfS9Ywb2Cc[/ame]

Ted Cruz


----------



## Ropey

For Pixie

[ame=http://youtu.be/2Vou51-755I]The Band ... the Weight 1969 @ woodstock live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie

ted cruz
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfWEPu0w-7w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfWEPu0w-7w[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Snookie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]A Whiter Shade Of Pale[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgtQj8O92eI]Bobby Fuller Four - I Fought The Law(1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Jeremiah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - YouTube[/ame]

Just a lovely song.


----------



## Snookie

Ropey said:


> For Snookie
> 
> A Whiter Shade Of Pale



Thank you, I hunger for vestal virgins.+-


----------



## Ropey

^ Keep hungering. I had one. 

 [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQDJ45qJHBQ]"Dreamboat Annie" Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> ^ Keep hungering. I had one.
> 
> [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
> 
> "Dreamboat Annie" Heart - YouTube



I've had a couple myself...

'n, gotta say, I'd rather have milf's...


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Keep hungering. I had one.
> 
> [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
> 
> "Dreamboat Annie" Heart - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple myself...
> 
> 'n, gotta say, I'd rather have milf's...
Click to expand...


You're still dunking around billy boy. I stopped those games long ago.  I'm a rather settled man. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8p6FBYlhHc]Joe Walsh - Lifes Been Good W Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

@Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XWYefe9EzI]Bee Gees - Massachusetts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Keep hungering. I had one.
> 
> [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]
> 
> "Dreamboat Annie" Heart - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple myself...
> 
> 'n, gotta say, I'd rather have milf's...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still dunking around billy boy. I stopped those games long ago.  I'm a rather settled man.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8p6FBYlhHc]Joe Walsh - Lifes Been Good W Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


haven't been dunking around 'til recently...

only in the last coupla months that I'm back in the market for a good woman...

after the end of eighteen years of "connubial bliss"...


----------



## Starlight

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION]
> 
> John Denver - Annie´s Song - YouTube



Beautiful Song....Love it....A Favorite of mine. Thanks, Ropey!


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> haven't been dunking around 'til recently...
> 
> only in the last coupla months that I'm back in the market for a good woman...
> 
> after the end of eighteen years of "connubial bliss"...



Be careful bill.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyv5NFOfD-g]AC/DC- The Jack (Full Live Version) [Cleveland, OH, USA, 8/22/1977] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

​


Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been dunking around 'til recently...
> 
> only in the last coupla months that I'm back in the market for a good woman...
> 
> after the end of eighteen years of "connubial bliss"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful bill.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyv5NFOfD-g]AC/DC- The Jack (Full Live Version) [Cleveland, OH, USA, 8/22/1977] - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


after all I've been through to get to this point, I don't particularly feel like being careful...

fuck it... 

I'm 61 years old... ain't got time left to be overly careful... 

I wanna have what I wanna have when I wanna have it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEuKkcX1uKA]Bad Company - Feel Like Making Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Hope you make it through. I had my mid-life jaunt long ago.

But then I never thought of doing guys either.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> @Jroc
> 
> Bee Gees - Massachusetts - YouTube



Cant say That I get that one Ropey


----------



## Jroc

@Ropey


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyW4pAziEQE]BEST CANADIAN RAPPER ALIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

That's some stiff shit Jroc.







No wonder you don't like Rap. You've got no Rap taste matey. There is no righteous Canadian Rap.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> That's some stiff shit Jroc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't like Rap. You've got no Rap taste matey. There is no righteous Canadian Rap.



All sounds the same to me


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some stiff shit Jroc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you don't like Rap. You've got no Rap taste matey. There is no righteous Canadian Rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sounds the same to me
Click to expand...




Canadian Rap puts the "C" in Rap.


----------



## Michelle420

@Intense

[ame=http://youtu.be/1uby6jFCDjE]The Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxxuSiC4wNw]Matisyahu Live on Letterman - YouTube[/ame]



A little jewish reggae never hurt anyone!


----------



## Michelle420

@Matthew

[ame=http://youtu.be/0f50ThsT0LI]Big Sean - Dance (Ass) Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

@Ropey


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g]Carly Simon - You're So Vain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

It is a political message board, this is to everybody.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJqgk2XAg4k]Cream - Politician - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO9iTM4t5K0]Uriah Heep - Look At Yourself (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@


----------



## Michelle420

@Dante 

[ame=http://youtu.be/kzYwz1_Imk8]Elton John- Honky Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DDOL7iY8kfo]Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@asaratis

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y2Ta0qCG8No]Elton John-Crocodile Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Bayoubill for the big party in vegas 

[ame=http://youtu.be/UrI7AAZh4os]Elton John: Bennie and the Jets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jroc
> 
> Bee Gees - Massachusetts - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant say That I get that one Ropey
Click to expand...


It's just a good song. 

Nothing deeper.


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTWLNjxOdNc]Chamillionaire - Good Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

To Walter White aka Bryan Cranston from Breaking Bad. Goodbye Walt. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C53QAuOoSgc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Badfinger - Baby Blue (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

@ Ropey  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EE9KT_dU_R8]Dionne Warwick - That'S What Friends Are For - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xEkIou3WFnM]"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

To the belligerent drunk  [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] 


[ame=http://youtu.be/8-ejyHzz3XE]Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools (Drank) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey

heh... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNb-8gLcXLs]Lesley Gore - You Don't Own Me (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@ friends of Ropey... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JVhbusBDi4]Little Peggy March - I will follow him (best version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tired of all this love for Ropey...?

tfb... 

@Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djj7jW6ny2M]Terminator 2 - Bad to the Bone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TakeAStepBack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8StG4fFWHqg]Stealers Wheels - Stuck In The Middle With You - Offical Video + Lyics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

postin' this 'un again fer all of us... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNeUQ861X9g]Hank Williams Jr. - All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight! - Music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

drifter said:


> To the belligerent drunk  [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools (Drank) - YouTube


----------



## bayoubill

'nother 'un fer Ropey if he don't make his way back to us... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A]Simple Minds - Don't You (Forget About Me) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Thanks bill, Ropey is a great guy,  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/-B7jWOyzUiY]Whenever I Call You Friend Kenny Loggins And Stevie Nicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

"Jesus came back to save us. But they locked him up in Arizona. Didn't have no papers, he's an illegal alien"

That's the chorus to a song I wrote. It's on youtube. I'll put it on after I've made 15 posts.


----------



## hangover

hangover said:


> "Jesus came back to save us. But they locked him up in Arizona. Didn't have no papers, he's an illegal alien"
> 
> That's the chorus to a song I wrote. It's on youtube. I'll put it on after I've made 15 posts.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE0t9PsL66s]Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

dedicated to America's dysfunctional government....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIlJ8ZCs4jY]Tom Lehrer - National Brotherhood Week - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

Dedicated to the new Pope...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f72CTDe4-0]Tom Lehrer - The Vatican Rag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

Dedicated to Adrian Peterson, who lost his little boy today.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0]Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/EHJOlaDrVs8]JETHRO TULL ::: Skating Away - YouTube[/ame]  



> Meanwhile back in the year One --- when you belonged to no-one ---
> you didn't stand a chance son, if your pants were undone.
> `Cause you were bred for humanity and sold to society ---
> one day you'll wake up in the Present Day ---
> a million generations removed from expectations
> of being who you really want to be.
> 
> Skating away ---
> skating away ---
> skating away on the thin ice of the New Day.
> 
> So as you push off from the shore,
> won't you turn your head once more --- and make your peace with everyone?
> For those who choose to stay,
> will live just one more day ---
> to do the things they should have done.
> And as you cross the wilderness, spinning in your emptiness:
> you feel you have to pray.
> Looking for a sign
> that the Universal Mind (!) has written you into the Passion Play.
> 
> Skating away on the thin ice of the New Day.
> 
> And as you cross the circle line, the ice-wall creaks behind ---
> you're a rabbit on the run.
> And the silver splinters fly in the corner of your eye ---
> shining in the setting sun.
> Well, do you ever get the feeling that the story's
> too damn real and in the present tense?
> Or that everybody's on the stage, and it seems like
> you're the only person sitting in the audience?
> 
> Skating away on the thin ice of the New Day.


----------



## PixieStix

For Americans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my many friends here on USMB

We all could use a little peace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

for everyone@usmb 

[ame=http://youtu.be/jJOzdLwvTHA]INGRID MICHAELSON - "The Way I Am" - (official music video) - YouTube[/ame]

If you were falling, then I would catch you.
 You need a light, I'd find a match.

 Cause I love the way you say good morning.
 And you take me the way I am.

 If you are chilly, here take my sweater.
 Your head is aching, I'll make it better.

 Cause I love the way you call me baby.
 And you take me the way I am.

 I'd buy you Rogaine when you start losing all your hair.
 Sew on patches to all you tear.

 Cause I love you more than I could ever promise.
 And you take me the way I am.
 You take me the way I am.
 You take me the way I am.


----------



## Michelle420

For my sister, dad and cousin 

[ame=http://youtu.be/atejQh9cXWI]The Colours of Autumn - Gymnopedie No.1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

For my sweetheart 

[ame=http://youtu.be/P871ssjLhZU]Erik Satie - Danses Gothiques - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

@Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I11t5mj9FOk]Jackson Browne - The Load Out and Stay - Live BBC 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

Thank you [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION].

In response, I will post this. This, for me, is a great song because it can be dedicated in different ways - a good durable song. So this is also for anyone and everyone who needs it, especially at this time of year.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIL1GfBVxxg]The Babys - Back on My Feet Again [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

This is for a certain someone, who has been very nice to me....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VsMeDzCTGg]King's X - It's Love (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL

"Souvenirs" by  John Prine, to my parents, to my friends and to all the folks  I lost in the last few years. Adios, I will miss ya'all. DAMN.I wish you were back here ....


----------



## Drumhead

As torturous as this will be, this is also for that special someone. 

You will _never_ walk alone. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeyHPAdxuy0]Pink Floyd - Fearless - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante

for a dreamer: [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

[youtube]k_WyUwNPOzQ[/youtube]

Rocky Mountain High
John Denver
Words by John Denver; Music by John Denver and Mike Taylor

He was born in the summer of his 27th year
Comin' home to a place he'd never been before
He left yesterday behind him, you might say he was born again
You might say he found a key for every door

When he first came to the mountains his life was far away
On the road and hangin' by a song
But the string's already broken and he doesn't really care
It keeps changin' fast and it don't last for long

But the Colorado rocky mountain high
I've seen it rainin' fire in the sky
The shadow from the starlight is softer than a lullabye
Rocky mountain high

He climbed cathedral mountains, he saw silver clouds below
He saw everything as far as you can see
And they say that he got crazy once and he tried to touch the sun
And he lost a friend but kept his memory

Now he walks in quiet solitude the forest and the streams
Seeking grace in every step he takes
His sight has turned inside himself to try and understand
The serenity of a clear blue mountain lake

And the Colorado rocky mountain high
I've seen it rainin' fire in the sky
You can talk to God and listen to the casual reply
Rocky mountain high

Now his life is full of wonder but his heart still knows some fear
Of a simple thing he cannot comprehend
Why they try to tear the mountains down to bring in a couple more
More people, more scars upon the land

And the Colorado rocky mountain high
I've seen it rainin' fire in the sky
I know he'd be a poorer man if he never saw an eagle fly
Rocky mountain high

It's Colorado rocky mountain high
I've seen it rainin' fire in the sky
Friends around the campfire and everybody's high
Rocky mountain high


----------



## Coyote

@Connery

For some reason, I think this song fits you.  Maybe the deep gravely voice, maybe the thoughtful lyrics that hint at a deeper soul

This one is for you, from Greg Brown 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbw4RIaqFLE]Rexroth's Daughter By Greg Brown with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

My spirit has always blended right in with this music. Since, meeting [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], though, I think of her also, every time I play it. It just exemplifies my impression of her. 

May you, and others, enjoy, Gracie. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-j5oDNrYN4]Deviations Project "Pavanorama" Electronic Classical Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For BayouBill

Colin James - Just Came Back

[ame=http://youtu.be/NetqMq8e31k]Colin James - Just Came Back - YouTube[/ame]

Raw as a Canadian Axe.


----------



## Gracie

AquaAthena said:


> My spirit has always blended right in with this music. Since, meeting [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], though, I think of her also, every time I play it. It just exemplifies my impression of her.
> 
> May you, and others, enjoy, Gracie.
> 
> Deviations Project "Pavanorama" Electronic Classical Music - YouTube




Oh wow! I LOVE it! Thank you, AA!!


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] is a jewel...so this one is for her:


----------



## Ropey

Starlight

Headpins - Don't It Make You Feel

[ame=http://youtu.be/gYzySRvLD_0]Headpins - Don't It Make You Feel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons

EMIN - Turn It Up Loud

[ame=http://youtu.be/2zsjjdJVwAg]EMIN Turn It Up Loud LIVE at Crocus City Hall December 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc

Nazareth - Hair of the Dog

[ame=http://youtu.be/jEG0-3xlAkg]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]

For dem streets.


----------



## Gracie

And another one for you [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION].....I love Blue Stone. This one makes me think of wolves and being in a forest, singing to the trees, for some reason.


----------



## bayoubill

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]...

so... you gonna manage to stay unbanned for a while, 'r wut...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tauI0GdKcTc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tauI0GdKcTc[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] is a jewel...so this one is for her:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxw0HYFjj5c&list=PLVyqaVJ9mua9q9_DzJflhygq_GnWi_n5j&index=8



That was ethereal, Gracie. Just the kind of music I stream through Pandora when I am online. The last beautiful graphic, reminded me of a painting I have, The Birth of Venus, by Sandro Botticelli. Art and color, images and sensuality, are all around, if one is looking. 

Thank you, so much.


----------



## Ropey

For Statistikhengst 

[ame=http://youtu.be/PWgvGjAhvIw]OutKast - Hey Ya! - Hope Money, not Rope Money[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]...
> 
> so... you gonna manage to stay unbanned for a while, 'r wut...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tauI0GdKcTc



I told 'em. Hey You!  Yo!  You Can't Play With My Yo-Yo

 

Genesis - Supper's Ready

[ame=http://youtu.be/M58wE8GTGp4]Genesis - Supper's Ready (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

So it's not for everyone.


----------



## Starlight

Ropey said:


> Starlight
> 
> Headpins - Don't It Make You Feel
> 
> Headpins - Don't It Make You Feel - YouTube



Great Beat, and made me feel like dancing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks, Ropey


----------



## Michelle420

For my great friend  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/1VJiF7qsV6U]"Happy" - Pharrell Williams (Cover by Kina Grannis ft. Fresh Big Mouf) - YouTube[/ame]

Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof
Because I&#8217;m happy
Clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth
Because I&#8217;m happy
Clap along if you know what happiness is to you
Because I&#8217;m happy
Clap along if you feel like that&#8217;s what you wanna do


----------



## BDBoop

For anybody who hates spending unnecessary money as much as I do.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes]MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For @Jeremiah - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5usGcsuZMRQ]Amy Grant & Michael W. Smith - Friends Are Friends Forever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Also for @Jeremiah - one of my favorites, I haven't heard it for a long time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocmCTU_rEeI]Great Is The Lord - Michael W Smith lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For USMB

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl6MHgh1vFQ]Guys and Dolls Opener - Horse Right Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/cjwTGO1cBkc]The Court Jester-Danny Kaye-Out fox the fox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey ... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f4CyQto-0E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f4CyQto-0E[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@BDBoop ... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOTOnFKKx7M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOTOnFKKx7M[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Gracie ... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO8dHPx_Zjk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO8dHPx_Zjk[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Bayoubill

[ame=http://youtu.be/YftSWkNUvts]frank zappa - the central scrutinizer - joes garage - YouTube[/ame]

We've got the irreverence of both Frank and Bill.


----------



## bayoubill

@AngelsNDemons ... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcY5SQECqks"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcY5SQECqks[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> @Bayoubill
> 
> frank zappa - the central scrutinizer - joes garage - YouTube
> 
> We've got the irreverence of both Frank and Bill.



heh...

@Ropey 'n anybody else who doesn't quite fit... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSujPsDn42c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSujPsDn42c[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This is dedicated to all the USMB posters who didn't dedicate a song to me!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1m5HoSQpMI]The Who - I'm One (Quadrophenia, March,1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To @BayouBill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5N7qNid79s]The Steve Miller Band-The Joker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jl5vi9ir49g]The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@pacer [ame=http://youtu.be/-SbCIFbJQDk]Martha My Dear - The Beatles (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey  [ame=http://youtu.be/dMSFqXGZ5TQ]Rush - Time Stands Still - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Gracie

[ame=http://youtu.be/tWTQ8MYGpI8]Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman (With lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/J7-8sCLWwLk]Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a tune for all the folks who've left me for the wrong reasons...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp4suZ4jNXg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp4suZ4jNXg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@tinydancer ...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUo9C1vUt0A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUo9C1vUt0A[/ame]


----------



## pacer

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

This is a beautiful song with your sister in mind...


----------



## tinydancer

For bayoubill

[ame=http://youtu.be/03xme7vv8j4]JUDY COLLINS - "Both Sides Now" LIVE with Band 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

To all you coffee shop lovers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR-1Bgch_l4]Cold Dog Soup (Guy Clark) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

I just like this song and bayou music and guys named Bill in general.... 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/7cyk_g0cirA]Rusty & Doug Kershaw - Louisiana Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/NxAX74gM8DY]Fugue for Tinhorns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For the flamers and baiters, too many to mention! Much love. 

"And fuck you, for existing in the first place."


----------



## Ropey

Jroc

Willy Mason - Gotta Keep Moving 

[ame=http://youtu.be/MukkQRn7iDY]Willy Mason - Gotta Keep Moving - Audiotree Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons

Bob Marley - Stir it up

[ame=http://youtu.be/S3UqvWk8-uw]Bob Marley - Stir it up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Stat

_Sunshine _Across Israel

[ame=http://youtu.be/bivYs8oacnA]Sunshine Across Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For drifter

[ame=http://youtu.be/TU_a5ObBXzA]Jim Stafford Plays Classical Gas Branson, MO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

freedombecki said:


> I just like this song and bayou music and guys named Bill in general....
> 
> Rusty & Doug Kershaw - Louisiana Man - YouTube



meh... I somehow fucked up my pos rep message to you...

sometimes I wanna take this fuckin' keyboard and break it in two across my knee... 

anyhow, what I was tryin' to say was that you 'n me gotta go out dancin' sometime somewhere... 

wherebout's did you say you're at...?

I may be passin' your way sometime soon...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> For bayoubill
> 
> JUDY COLLINS - "Both Sides Now" LIVE with Band 1976 - YouTube



@ tinydancer ... in remembrance of our near-miss in Golden/Calgary 40 years ago... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhH3mRkKDX8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhH3mRkKDX8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@tinydancer ...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbfFSQ465KU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbfFSQ465KU[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

To Eleanor, wherever you are:


----------



## Vandalshandle

....and to Leslie, wherever you are!


----------



## bayoubill

@Vandalshandle ...

a fellow hopeless romantic... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Coyote

Neutral ~ Axe And Flower / Two Faces

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg4PpaADqDQ]Neutral ~ Axe And Flower / Two Faces - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey, It's Friday YEAH !!! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/GJDPz4guxOQ]The Grooveline (1978) - YouTube[/ame]

_
Pack your grip
Takin you on a trip
Ain't no seats
All we got's dancin' feet

Leave your worries behind
'Cause rain, shine don't mind
We're ridin' on the groove line tonight_


----------



## Ropey

^ It's a groove thang.


----------



## Ropey

For Drifter

WASP - Cries in the Night

[ame=http://youtu.be/AxuVf4pBr80]WASP : Cries in the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> For Drifter
> 
> WASP - Cries in the Night
> 
> WASP : Cries in the Night - YouTube



 _my grade, my grade_


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] 

Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin'

[ame=http://youtu.be/2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/7MBeGMJuu1s]America - Sandman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/9gNpriS959o]Van Morrison Lyrics Day's like this.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

This one is for my Sister  one of her favorite songs. I love and miss you very much  R.I.P. 6-10-2013

[ame=http://youtu.be/vcWTTs8QVRc]Guns N Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Another song my sister liked alot

[ame=http://youtu.be/j7pEg3KXNcs]Norah Jones-Sunrise (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Sis

[ame=http://youtu.be/qVHL_rxbhg0]Heart ~ Soul Of The Sea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/NavVfpp-1L4]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

For an angel ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

for angelsndemons ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qBlBUKre-o]Randy Rogers Band- Steal You Away lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

TheIceMan said:


> for angelsndemons ..
> 
> Randy Rogers Band- Steal You Away lyrics.wmv - YouTube



If you @ mention it will get more reply 

 [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## TheIceMan

she knows it's there.


----------



## Ropey

To The Entire Forum

Max Webster - Let go the line

[ame=http://youtu.be/yyz2hPe7zUo]Max Webster - Let go the line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

And Another One

Max Webster - In Context Of The Moon

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jx5ZFO7SL7k]Max Webster - In Context Of The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paris

Daddy's hands for my father on this father's day.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o]Seether feat. Amy Lee - Broken ft. Amy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@hailreagan



I love and miss you..  For you.  &#9829;


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@Ropey


Wish You Were Here
Floyd


----------



## TheIceMan

for April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVpSCCWv42c]Heaven Sent - Hinder [lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For all those who have served

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0GZXHh4JbM]LONE SURVIVOR; SCORE; "LONE SURVIVOR"; TRACK 19; SCREENSHOTS - YouTube[/ame]

And if anyone has not seen this movie, you really should


----------



## eagle1462010

I dedicate this song and beautiful music to AngelsNDemons................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yRgiXh2fP4]Enya - Caribbean Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

This song is for two friends. One is dear to me. The other..I hope will be the same. (no...not on this board).


----------



## dilloduck

For Sherry


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@ Nancy Pelosi, John Boehner, etc etc
Most Awkward Thing Ever Happened In Congress - Business Insider


----------



## PixieStix

LadyGunSlinger said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1A7_zFAico
> 
> @ Nancy Pelosi, John Boehner, etc etc
> Most Awkward Thing Ever Happened In Congress - Business Insider





They should be singing this to  at one another instead......it would at least be more honest


----------



## Ropey

For PixieStix

[ame=http://youtu.be/0ayDFbZJ1qQ]T.Rex " The Slider "[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZMc0-ZAUeY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZMc0-ZAUeY[/ame]

...


----------



## bayoubill

for all the wondrous beautiful slender women in here...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1fk8gqaCU0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1fk8gqaCU0[/ame]


----------



## derk




----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> For PixieStix
> 
> T.Rex " The Slider "


_
*slides*_


----------



## eagle1462010

I dedicate this song to the Marines and Spec Ops who have been sent back to Iraq by the incompetent one.


----------



## PixieStix

[MENTION=19374]Ernie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

I dedicate this song to all the American Women out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzWHE32IxUc]Lenny Kravitz - American Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

I dedicate this song to the upcoming elections.............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6jAMwK-4QU]Changes by Yes in HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koh0Ku9JUag]It Can Happen by Yes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/hMFP0dg97nI]Mademoiselle Nobs - Pink Floyd - Live at Pompeii - 1972 - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg]Aerosmith - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/4uui-D35VEI]Traffic - Holy Ground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

To LadyGunSlinger...........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR4if4ble1A]Styx - Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> 
> Mademoiselle Nobs - Pink Floyd - Live at Pompeii - 1972 - HD - YouTube




Well, that was just weird.

Thanks?


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> 
> Mademoiselle Nobs - Pink Floyd - Live at Pompeii - 1972 - HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was just weird.
> 
> Thanks?
Click to expand...


^ Floyd's only live performance of "Seamus"

From that, came this. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/4q2P1dhef8w]Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii directors cut. Full HQ 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/0IeZVz-2oyA]RAMMSTEIN - Keine Lust - (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/YSvomXlbTUM]Billy Joel - All About Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/kdEGq4z6fP0]Careless Whisper - WHAM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

eagle1462010 said:


> To LadyGunSlinger...........
> 
> Styx - Lady - YouTube



Beautiful song.. thank you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@eagle1462010


Dedicated to Eagle &#9829;


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xZzEzDkeHzI]Welcome Back Kotter - Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@Ropey

announcing my return... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SUE82g_Rs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SUE82g_Rs[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

@LadyGunSlinger

get a life, babe...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ebiwO4O70"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ebiwO4O70[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

LadyGunSlinger said:


> @eagle1462010
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pECaW-VMI
> 
> Dedicated to Eagle &#9829;



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_E2EHVxNAE]Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> @Ropey
> 
> announcing my return...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SUE82g_Rs



[ame=http://youtu.be/2v8VvJjM65I]Emerson, Lake, Palmer - Peter Gunn Theme.mpg - YouTube[/ame]

You went walkabout?


----------



## TheIceMan

April ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw9EuT8e1Mk]Toad the wet Sprocket - Walk on the ocean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ropey
> 
> announcing my return...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SUE82g_Rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/2v8VvJjM65I]Emerson, Lake, Palmer - Peter Gunn Theme.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> You went walkabout?
Click to expand...


you didn't notice my absence...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7SwJ2bTAwc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7SwJ2bTAwc[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ropey
> 
> announcing my return...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SUE82g_Rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerson, Lake, Palmer - Peter Gunn Theme.mpg - YouTube
> 
> You went walkabout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't notice my absence...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7SwJ2bTAwc
Click to expand...


You often leave for a week or two and I'm not the most observant of people. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/TQQdYokbp4E]Emerson Lake & Palmer - Knife-Edge[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emerson, Lake, Palmer - Peter Gunn Theme.mpg - YouTube
> 
> You went walkabout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't notice my absence...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7SwJ2bTAwc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You often leave for a week or two and I'm not the most observant of people.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/TQQdYokbp4E]Emerson Lake & Palmer - Knife-Edge[/ame]
Click to expand...


lately, I've been away for months...

'n btw... you've often done that too... and I've noticed it every time...

leaving all your old friends in the lurch... wondering if you're dead or alive...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't notice my absence...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7SwJ2bTAwc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You often leave for a week or two and I'm not the most observant of people.
> 
> Emerson Lake & Palmer - Knife-Edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lately, I've been away for months...
> 
> 'n btw... you've often done that too... and I've noticed it every time...
> 
> leaving all your old friends in the lurch... wondering if you're dead or alive...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE
Click to expand...


My old e-friends see me when they see me and I see them when I see them.

Ain't no thang. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/89g1P_J40JA]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Lonesome Billy

[ame=http://youtu.be/g0zSB2WEtwU]Dust in the wind lyrics - Kansas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> For Lonesome Billy
> 
> Dust in the wind lyrics - Kansas - YouTube



geez... everyone said you're a raging asshole, Ropey...

'n, up until now, with that hurtful post, I refused to believe it...

but no matter... I still love you... 

'n wish you a wonderful life...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

meh... went back and reviewed what I posted...

gotta apologize to Ropey for shootin' my mouth off...

once again...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=49167]fanger[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/HZy13eLejXs]Hausmylly - Jos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

For Toro

[ame=http://youtu.be/dXvbR9BdAVM]Am I In The Illuminati? Russell Brand The Trews (E87) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo]MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc]Santana Feat. Rob Thomas - Smooth - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs]INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

For @PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

For My Kindred Spirit 


Charlie Rich~ You Don't Know Me.


[ame=http://youtu.be/GRDdz7DS3tI]Charlie Rich - You Don't Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Coyote

[ame=http://youtu.be/H_gxQt-bhik]Undun - Guess Who[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

@AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://youtu.be/lP94PlEtsEQ]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Drifter

[ame=http://youtu.be/i3MXiTeH_Pg]Whitesnake - Here I Go Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> @AngelsNDemons
> 
> Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube


----------



## Ropey

@cereal_killer

[ame=http://youtu.be/aoMLXEGyAZU][340.000 views!] Mark Knopfler "Telegraph Road" 2005 Rome - FM audio & multicam vid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Wake

[ame=http://youtu.be/qmvhtB9s4yk]Mark Knopfler - Why Worry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/aXXemzIo1ao]Mark Knopfler - Postcards From Paraguay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Jroc

[ame=http://youtu.be/MBEa0ktzcyQ]"The Man's Too Strong" by Dire Straits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey 

[ame=http://youtu.be/gFwhCLYO_-M]Ray Charles - Let's Go Get Stoned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@House

You Can't Always Get What You Want
The Stones~


----------



## House

LadyGunSlinger said:


> @House
> 
> You Can't Always Get What You Want
> The Stones~
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGrkNu6mDg




But if you try sometimes... you just might find... YOU GET WHAT YOU NEED!


----------



## TheIceMan

For angel ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_MbqJqrEjY]Rest Your Love On Me By BEE-GEES With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

@LGS


----------



## House

@LadyGunSlinger


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

House said:


> @LadyGunSlinger
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZyUq9rgLJo



 Great song


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@dilloduck

Beast of Burden

!The Stones ~


----------



## dilloduck

back atcha LGS


----------



## Coyote

@Ropey


----------



## House

@Samson


(Kudos if you know the movie I got this from without Googling it)


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ihh_H5wHK-Q]One Way Out  - Germany[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Samson


----------



## Samson

House said:


> @Samson
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=kp
> 
> (Kudos if you know the movie I got this from without Googling it)



 [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]

damn....no I must......must not google...DAMNIT!!!....Why don't you just kill me?
.....Because everyone of our guests has free will......

....


----------



## House

Samson said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Samson
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=kp
> 
> (Kudos if you know the movie I got this from without Googling it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]
> 
> damn....no I must......must not google...DAMNIT!!!....Why don't you just kill me?
> .....Because everyone of our guests has free will......
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


I'm too humane to leave a man suffering... 

1408

Edit: Ah, I see what you did there.  Nice one.


----------



## Samson

House said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Samson
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI&feature=kp
> 
> (Kudos if you know the movie I got this from without Googling it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]
> 
> damn....no I must......must not google...DAMNIT!!!....Why don't you just kill me?
> .....Because everyone of our guests has free will......
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too humane to leave a man suffering...
> 
> 1408
> 
> Edit: Ah, I see what you did there.  Nice one.
Click to expand...


BTW this would make a great avatar


----------



## Coyote

@Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftt5KH6TnhE]The Avett Brothers - Salvation Song - CARDINAL SESSIONS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For USMB

[ame=http://youtu.be/gIkOaTVu8uM]Jeff Healey - He may be blind but he sure can see. Others may see and yet still be blind.[/ame]

^ Canadian Content.


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/-C6Azq3ecrA]Boz Scaggs - Lowdown[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

@Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mIWg9Ei_rI]The Dreaming Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

@Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4]Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@dilloduck

Star Star

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iudmMgbAAmI]The Rolling Stones Star Star (Starfucker) (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] & intense

[ame]http://youtu.be/TXlUS5-ag_g@[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

ah geez Ropey...wish you'd at least choose some good music 

@Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8]The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^ 

@Coyote

[ame=http://youtu.be/dJ-MVAzdUK4]wishing and hoping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

ppppfffffff

@Ropey


----------



## Ropey

^mffff
 [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://youtu.be/QEYmomUuveU]Andy Williams Sings "The Exodus Song (This Land Is Mine)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/CFWX0hWCbng]Ke - Blow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Jroc

[ame=http://youtu.be/W5_Y8brr4AY]OVERLAND down comes the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=48922]I.P.Freely[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/JGBR272672M]Ludacris-Get Back (dirty version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=49037]Marianne[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/FWNWt3kiTWc]CATS - Memory (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0phDcqA7v4]White Lion, Little Fighter[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]BlueGin[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQHBJs7xs2A]The Bee Gees, Love You Inside Out[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

To all the USMB honeys in trashy fishnet stockings: 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN-4lX0QyZc]David Lee Roth, Just a Gigolo[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

@BluesMistress


----------



## Marianne

To Ropey. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldt6f7gleDI]The Beatles Here Comes the Sun Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT

For Noomi


----------



## dilloduck

@BluesMistress


----------



## BluesMistress

dilloduck said:


> @BluesMistress
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6qlh_7-jkA



The Endless Summer


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey 

[ame=http://youtu.be/cAmn4eMusZk]The Beatles - Come Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Michelle420

My better half

[ame=http://youtu.be/crblDrrcunQ]Sébastien Tellier - La Ritournelle (Official Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

To Carol:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEsO24naqQI]Joanne - Lyrics - Michael Nesmith and the First National Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJp-HER1RvI]Outkast, Roses[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/TLIppgE45wM]Don't Eat The Yellow Snow[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk]Pantera, Walk[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@PixieStix

With love...


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsVigJCvNU]Joe Cocker, You Are So Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


> @Ropey
> 
> The Beatles - Come Together - YouTube



That one should be for us all.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw]Joseph Arthur - In The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[MENTION=27958]LadyGunSlinger[/MENTION]

You do it your way. I admire that

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf-fORxQvW0]Elvis Presley ~ My Way (BEAUTIFUL VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Awwww Thank you Pixie &#9829;


----------



## Ropey

@ USMB

[ame=http://youtu.be/DTyH23-JZAE]Metallica - Turn The Page [Live Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame 2009 DVD] [HD] 1080p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]



PixieStix said:


> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/dkYnqCwuw-g]Callout - It comes.  [/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/dkYnqCwuw-g]Callout - It comes.  [/ame]
Click to expand...


uh---could you just hit me with the lyrics ?


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/dkYnqCwuw-g]Callout - It comes.  [/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh---could you just hit me with the lyrics ?
Click to expand...


I just did. If you can't decipher the crap?

Send it to the laundry where it belongs.


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> Callout - It comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh---could you just hit me with the lyrics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did. If you can't decipher the crap?
> 
> Send it to the laundry where it belongs.
Click to expand...


Decipher what crap ?


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/dkYnqCwuw-g]Callout - It comes.  [/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh---could you just hit me with the lyrics ?
Click to expand...


It was a guy spitting and stuff, then I paused it


----------



## Ropey

^That's halfway to a stop.

[ame=http://youtu.be/JxekxcedAks]Four Letter Lie - Inversion (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh---could you just hit me with* the lyrics* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. If you can't decipher the crap?
> 
> Send it to the laundry where it belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decipher what crap ?
Click to expand...


The lyrics you wanted without the tunes. Send the tunes to the laundry and you can have the lyrics alone.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/CZkjeJKBI0M]Gloria Estefan - Rhythm Is Gonna Get You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/dkYnqCwuw-g]Callout - It comes.  [/ame]
Click to expand...


Gee thanks Ropey


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> Callout - It comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh---could you just hit me with the lyrics ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a guy spitting and stuff, then I paused it
Click to expand...


ya--think I'll leave it where Ropey flung it.


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh---could you just hit me with the lyrics ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a guy spitting and stuff, then I paused it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya--think I'll leave it where Ropey flung it.
Click to expand...


Good.

I flung it at you guys.


----------



## Marianne

To NLT
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOdTzw2grnw]I used to Love Her Music Video By Guns N' Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

To the Pinks


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]sealybobo[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlN3oEjMpUQ]Winger, Seventeen[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Silhouette[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUL_3hdFSEE]Kiss, Christine sixteen[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@USMB Friends 

[ame=http://youtu.be/kQvmCzILBfE]Love train - The O'Jays (HQ) with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> @USMB Friends
> 
> Love train - The O'Jays (HQ) with lyrics - YouTube





@drifter

[ame=http://youtu.be/-qxhHuMOLjI]Deep Purple - The Revolution 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]LadyGunslinger[/MENTION] 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m64lIa7tRI0]AC/DC, Gone Shootin'[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Sherry[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDMy-GplkQ]Foreigner, Dirty White Boy[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]shart_attack[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_mwlrkBPTk]Billy Idol, Dancing With Myself[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

April


----------



## PixieStix

@Schizo's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gPju2JaIYU]Joseph Arthur - TEMPORARY PEOPLE - YouTube[/ame]

Hangin out with the temporary people,
til i find my way back to you,
And it's so easy to be swallowed by this evil
cause it's all I know how to do.

But you do not care about yourself,
or anyone else, anyone else.
And I can't stop blaming myself or nobody else,
nobody else.

There must be twenty five different people,
living inside me, all the time.
And some of them are always reaching for the needle,
just to calm this vicious mind.

But you do not care about yourself,
or anyone else, anyone else.
And I can't stop blaming myself or nobody else,
nobody else.

I'm sad you wanna go, (I know you're still alive)
wanna go away.


----------



## PixieStix

No one is going to touch that one


----------



## Ropey

^ No one needs to...  

Link

[ame=http://youtu.be/MvQza8NS78M]lego star wars-U can`t touch this - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/ihd4q1cvchU]Ryan Mark & Kevin Downswell "ALREADY DONE" - YouTube[/ame]

Link


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]  

Link


[ame=http://youtu.be/uCyEXO2f8GY]Clone Training Center - YouTube[/ame]

Nothing passive/aggressive about me.


----------



## Ropey

To USMB

[ame=http://youtu.be/bJqk2yWUGTM]Doobie Brothers - Listen To The Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]koshergrl[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGXdQ298jbc]Spin Doctors, Little Miss Can't Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Statistikhengst  @007  @Spoonman @Derideo_Te @Bloodrock44 @WelfareQueen

[ame=http://youtu.be/yc_hRjEtf0c]Baccara - Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


_Mister
Your eyes are full of hesitation
Sure makes me wonder
If you know what you're looking for.
Baby
I wanna keep *my reputation*
I'm a sensation
You try me once, you'll beg for more_

Love,

 The USMB ladies & non binary gender friends


----------



## Ropey

@Scurrying Mice

[ame=http://youtu.be/T1tqtvxG8O4]Pete Seeger-Where Have all the Flowers Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

self explanatory.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om1duByZQgw]Nickelback - Far Away tribute to the troops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://youtu.be/gAlaYEmS0oY]Dave Loggins - Pieces Of April - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]

The original.  A platonic sending.


----------



## Ropey

For drifter

[ame=http://youtu.be/VOk2T6Uweao]INCENSE AND PEPPERMINT ~ THE STRAWBERRY ALARM CLOCK ~ (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

to a real woman ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRv0jVZtdbY]Collin Raye - Little Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey 

[ame=http://youtu.be/EPUDdtf4mt8]The doors - Shaman's Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E50QazmwP7M]Iron Maiden, The Evil That Men Do[/ame] :dumbass:


----------



## eagle1462010

at the liberal brigade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVjbo8dW9c8]Mark Wills - Don't Laugh At Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Coyote

[ame=http://youtu.be/qs35t2xFqdU]Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall Official Music Video (Lyrics In Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsf3SqIv0Ns]Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4NwP3wes4M8]Carly Simon - Anticipation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

RIP Johnny Winter...


----------



## Valerie

*Blues legend Johnny Winter dies...*
Blues legend Johnny Winter dies in Switzerland


----------



## konradv

to 20 year-old me

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=671AgW9xSiA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=671AgW9xSiA[/ame]

The Grateful Dead- Ripple


----------



## Ropey

For Marianne

[ame=http://youtu.be/bhhOmFwp7tc]Roger Daltrey - Giving it all away 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

My Angel


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/wYrnzBbE_Vg]Crying for No Reason[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@LiberalMedia

The Flood..


----------



## eagle1462010

LadyGunSlinger said:


> @LiberalMedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I
> 
> The Flood..



LiberalMedia is one weird .......hmmmmmm.... whatever.......


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

eagle1462010 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LiberalMedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I
> 
> The Flood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia is one weird .......hmmmmmm.... whatever.......
Click to expand...


LOL That song is perfect for her-- She's actually a Conservative.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Katie Melua is mad talented.. I love her.


----------



## eagle1462010

LadyGunSlinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LiberalMedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I
> 
> The Flood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia is one weird .......hmmmmmm.... whatever.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL That song is perfect for her/him..
Click to expand...


I think I'll just call it.........hmmmm...............

Shim..................


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@Billo_Really


Sarah McLachlan

Building A Mystery


----------



## LiberalMedia

LadyGunSlinger said:


> @LiberalMedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I
> 
> The Flood..



The unrepentant display of disgusting, unwashed manpig bodies made me want to vomit.

That said, I did enjoy the strong fymynyne lead. Thank you for posting thys mysyc vydyy.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Christ-stain majority here spammed comments about "durr Satanic imagery" and "ILLUMINATI I KNEW IT ALEX JONES WAS RIGHT HURRRR", so prepare yoursylf for an influx of negativity, systyr.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LiberalMedia said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LiberalMedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I
> 
> The Flood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unrepentant display of disgusting, unwashed manpig bodies made me want to vomit.
> 
> That said, I did enjoy the strong fymynyne lead. Thank you for posting thys mysyc vydyy.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the Christ-stain majority here spammed comments about "durr Satanic imagery" and "ILLUMINATI I KNEW IT ALEX JONES WAS RIGHT HURRRR", so prepare yoursylf for an influx of negativity, systyr.
Click to expand...




LOL I heart you..


----------



## eagle1462010

To Templar...............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b11-37Me_a4]March of the Templars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

LiberalMedia said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LiberalMedia
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I
> 
> The Flood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unrepentant display of disgusting, unwashed manpig bodies made me want to vomit.
> 
> That said, I did enjoy the strong fymynyne lead. Thank you for posting thys mysyc vydyy.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the Christ-stain majority here spammed comments about "durr Satanic imagery" and "ILLUMINATI I KNEW IT ALEX JONES WAS RIGHT HURRRR", so prepare yoursylf for an influx of negativity, systyr.
Click to expand...


Where are the thanks for posting about you..................Bring your diversity.............


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://youtu.be/blrHHRWKygw]Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat (full song H.Q.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Statistikhengst


[ame=http://youtu.be/nrbni0tVBZ8]Donovan - Mellow Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@ Gaza and all who are affected..


The Cranberries

War Child


----------



## Ropey

Yes, for Gaza.

[ame=http://youtu.be/xwtdhWltSIg]R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ghb-b2k67UQ]Richard Marx - Through My Veins (HD Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nIjVuRTm-dc]Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[MENTION=12794]whom[/MENTION]itmayconcern  a little outdated. A whole lot has happened since then that cannot be condensed into one video


----------



## Ropey

For Warriors

[ame=http://youtu.be/5_hk1fSHbJs]Tom Sawyer Rush Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Statistikhengst


[ame=http://youtu.be/SRt1AbqwfiY]Kenneth O'Keefe from the flotilla on The Tribal Update - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Yurt[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISIMqIBmaQ]Tesla, Gettin' Better[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


> @Statistikhengst
> 
> 
> Kenneth O'Keefe from the flotilla on The Tribal Update - YouTube


----------



## eagle1462010

For Lady Gunslinger..........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYsKDaQIX54]Player - baby come back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

I'd like to dedicate this to GMG2 Mitchell Wentz;
Boat Capt. of PBR 747; 
KIA June 7, 1968, on the North Bassac at Tan Dinh Island.

How's the surf up there My Brother?


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst

For @Ropey:


----------



## Ropey

For the Flame Zone

[ame=http://youtu.be/-LQbPVmkNao]Dropkick Murphys- The Gauntlet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

For Jason

[ame=http://youtu.be/RM5aW83L_DE]Luke Bryan - Drink A Beer - YouTube[/ame]

Luke Bryan ~ Drink A Beer


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqP76XWHQI0]Extreme, Get the Funk Out[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Jeremiah[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjhakaK-yI]The Charlie Daniels Band, Long-Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

@IDF

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G57Q9x-XVw]THUNDERSTRUCK ISRAELI POWER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

For John

This song always reminds me of you sitting in my living room playing your guitar and singing to me. 

Congrats to you and your new bride. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/7uJL8er_tV0]America- Tin Man (w/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGRMhVMkQG0]The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, The Impression That I Get[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/uc6jd9P1X6w]New Radicals - You Get What You Give with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-4I3W_GZy4]Carly Simon, You're So Vain[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

to Mary Poppins


----------



## DriftingSand

@My Last Wife (luv ya)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg04dza8FBM]Ricky Van Shelton - If You're Ever In My Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

AquaAthena

AQUA = WATER

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

BlueGin and BluesMistress

BLUE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYv1OpvrMP8"]? Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLW-NKcW2jI]Blu Cantrell, Hit 'Em Up Style[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4]The Who, Who Are You?[/ame]

For the hooooooot of it all, bro.


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm2z17_wjro]Nelson, After the Rain[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuXvpkOLmM]The Information Society, What's On Your Mind (Pure Energy)[/ame]

"_I know I could break you down, but what good would it do?_"


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Sherry[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops]Van Halen, Ice Cream Man[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vd4jeeu90Rk]Yes - Yours Is no disgrace live 1972 (Yessongs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jpf-eC-Xlk]Skid Row, Youth Gone Wild[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Posts are disappearing. I must be seeing things


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> Posts are disappearing. I must be seeing things



The songs may have had nipples.


----------



## PixieStix

for theiceman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcNtKpnBNUw]Korpiklaani - Vodka [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://youtu.be/paRWL_zQPdY]Gary Moore - The Loner [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/6QY9spAkwdw]Europe - John Norum solo ( Live In Sn. Petersburg , Russia 2005 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@ChrisL

[ame=http://youtu.be/69EcnxJmnd4]Lazy - Jimmy Barnes & Joe Bonamassa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

Kay, Rope, since we're goin' rare instrumental tracks by virtuoso guitarists, here's one for ya that I'll bet you ain't heard, guy:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidGBiWZ2kY]Neal Schon/ Journey, Into Your Arms[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

I first remember Neal from Santana.
 [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/_JoZS6LgqYI]Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/KmFYGmTKkR8]SANTANA 1971 with NEAL SCHON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

Another rare track/ B-side that I'll bet you've never heard, this gem:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e275RzmQekA]Iron Maiden (Adrian Smith lead vocals), Reach Out[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^Yep, you got me on that cut.  

  [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/a4nAsnVd1JA]Iron Maiden 1984 - The Number Of The Beast - 666[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/B5WbSrorUyI]The Song of the Butterfly [Hungary 2014] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/WFm1MT3GrLk]KOAN Sound - Sly Fox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Bloodrock44

[ame=http://youtu.be/4wAPTsjhrjM]Deep Purple - Child in Time (Official Video) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/ayo75QnDnss]The Doors The End Live at "Isle of Wight Festival" 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

Ropey said:


> @Bloodrock44
> 
> Deep Purple - Child in Time (Official Video) [HQ] - YouTube



 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]  one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/aNZpkimAZSI]Concrete Blonde - God Is A Bullet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/CU3mc0yvRNk]The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Old Rocks

[ame=http://youtu.be/PQswfILThsY]Bob Seger - Old Time Rock n Roll - The Distance Tour 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

jesus fuckin' christ... you shoulda taken the reds, man... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB1krjhb_xc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB1krjhb_xc[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

" ... dedicated to the one I love ..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J759HLTrMaM]The Mamas and the Papas - Dedicated to the one I love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

" ... dedicate one to the ladies ..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ice Cream Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

"... deditated wam ..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP0HYIkHs2Q]deditated wam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> @ChrisL
> 
> Lazy - Jimmy Barnes & Joe Bonamassa - YouTube








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tu2eZpA4yo]The Beatles "I'm so tired" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
> 
> The Doors The End Live at "Isle of Wight Festival" 1970 - YouTube




But this is not the end.





However, an awesome tune! Thanks.


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSOqsfaaEk4]The Bellamy Brothers, Redneck Girl[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6NmHEFB2n8]Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Midnight Special" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pa2Tl5BeK-U]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Jambalaya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

A song which could have also been on that intro scene from _Twilight Zone: The Movie_ back in the day, you know. 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA]Michael Jackson, Thriller[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

shart_attack said:


> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
> 
> A song which could have also been on that intro scene from _Twilight Zone: The Movie_ back in the day, you know.
> 
> Michael Jackson, Thriller



I like this one better. I wasn't big on MJ.

[ame=http://youtu.be/5aAbOgdbTbM]IceCube - Check Yo Self - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=18444]Wolfsister[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/yFzg8IWcpR0]U-MV051 - Weezer - Buddy Holly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Jroc

[ame=http://youtu.be/rg-yYi8saZY]nirvana-something in the way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

Mmmm kay,

 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

... if we're rollin' West Coast now:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41qC3w3UUkU]2Pac, Hit 'Em Up (Dirty)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Synthaholic

[ame=http://youtu.be/hNpQpjyc9C8]Metallica - I Dissapear Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@billo_really

[ame=http://youtu.be/w00v2zVkX9g]System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B. live (HD/DVD Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

I hate hate hate hate hate HATE this song, but

 [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

... because her thread has walked this far now:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERw2LuU6Jj8]Vanessa Carlton, A Thousand Miles[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI3yXg-sX5c]Snoop Dogg, Gin and Juice[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VJY97l0jVA]Frank Sinatra, The Lady Is a Tramp[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=49871]USMB[/MENTION] Far-Left Dems

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGZ5JTiZ61g]Vince Neil, Can't Have Your Cake (and Eat It, Too)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD3Om_390jQ]Trixter, Bad Girl[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

@The World

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxY-8Sc_2dE]Kid Rock, Got One For Ya[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/SafrtDGhDoY]Godsmack Speak/with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q3P1DEWgdHY]Godsmack - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Jroc[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Roudy[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Daniyel[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Lipush[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Ravi[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Kondor3[/MENTION]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoXFVb1VVJA]Rush, Red Sector A[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/KQ2LWI5iOYY]Heaven's Hung In Black - - - W.A.S.P. - YouTube[/ame]

Life we grip mostly holding fast finding it in us to keep our grasp. Some of us weary grow fragile and may not last. Eventually wanting only lost yesterdays and living for now to go away. Pleasures gone, we seek to care, yet apathy is the burden we bear. Mornings dark is all there is to shine on our despair, who's verses are all that fare.

Unchallenged by the silence we feel, overwhelmed with the nothing we hear. Forced to run back and find a way to ease the pain from answers inside that will not come. Further from the edge of reason we ask again. The clock strikes one or is it two? I put that on I think its blue?

The start is here, while the end is there. Confusion arises, through us it speaks. The answers are the questions we see. Whats to stop our minds from answering? Exhausted and bewildered we want relief so in our disbelief we take tomorrow like a thief. Replacing it with yesterdays memories, unaware of the grief we leave.


----------



## Michelle420

To people at USMB who work hard to overcome obstacles no matter the naysayers

[ame=http://youtu.be/A7ChoM2Rh60]Hold on tight to your Dreams - ELO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umzenPU9M0g]The Strawbs - Lay Down NLT[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Ravi


----------



## Ropey

@mal

[ame=http://youtu.be/_ZN3weW1udE]Dropkick Murphys - "The Spicy McHaggis Jig" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Dante

[ame=http://youtu.be/CccnAvfLPvE]Drake - Worst Behavior - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/OYjZK_6i37M]Godsmack - I Stand Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

USMB


----------



## konradv

Dedicated to and a warning for those spending to much time on-line, playing video games or in front of the tube, including myself.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H315jc_iHcI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H315jc_iHcI[/ame]

Neil Young- The Loner


----------



## Ropey

Dedicated to those who stand away.


----------



## PixieStix

To my friends on USMB 

My Daddy taught me to be stubborn and stand for what I feel is right


----------



## Ropey

@Mad_Cabbie


----------



## Ropey

@MeBelle60


----------



## dilloduck

@Sherry


----------



## Sherry

@dilloduck


----------



## dilloduck

@Sherry


----------



## Sherry

@dilloduck


----------



## Ropey

For AngelsNDemons




*hic*


----------



## Ropey

@drifter
@manifold


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey


----------



## Sherry

@Derideo_Te


----------



## Derideo_Te

@Sherry


----------



## Michelle420

@Ropey


----------



## Derideo_Te

@drifter


----------



## Ropey

@drifter


----------



## Ropey

@ChrisL


----------



## Ropey

@AngelsNDemons


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> @ChrisL



Oh, good tune @Ropey !


----------



## Ropey

@Ravi


----------



## Michelle420

All in fun of course, Friends 

@Derideo_Te

@Ropey 

@Gracie


----------



## ChrisL

For you Spiderman, where ever you may be!


----------



## Ropey

*For Everyone*


----------



## Ropey

@flacaltenn


----------



## Ropey

@AVG-JOE


----------



## shart_attack

Goddess_Ashtara


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@mTwattieCum    aka dotcom


----------



## ChrisL

This one goes out to all you liberals . . . because I know how much you LOOOOVE Uncle Ted.    Woo-hoo!  Rock out!  Yeah!  Awesome tune!


----------



## ChrisL

Oh shooky!  Just for fun a Free for All!


----------



## ChrisL

For all you cat lovers out there!


----------



## Roadrunner

Coyote said:


> Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.
> 
> Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?
> 
> I have many
> 
> This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]56SybSaXMrc[/MEDIA] Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> All that love all those mistakes
> What else can a poor man make?
> So I gave up a life of crime
> I gave it to a friend of mine
> Something else was on my mind
> The only ghost I'm haunted by
> I hear her howling down below
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
> Ain't no wolf can sing like me
> And if it could then I suppose
> He belongs in Idaho
> Packs of dogs and cigarettes
> For those who ain't done packing yet
> My clothes are packed and I want to go
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Out at sea for seven years
> I got your letter in Tangier
> Thought that I'd been on a boat
> Til that single word you wrote
> That single word it landlocked me
> Turned the masts to cedar trees
> And the winds to gravel roads
> Idaho oh Idaho





Coyote said:


> Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.
> 
> Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?
> 
> I have many
> 
> This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]56SybSaXMrc[/MEDIA] Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> All that love all those mistakes
> What else can a poor man make?
> So I gave up a life of crime
> I gave it to a friend of mine
> Something else was on my mind
> The only ghost I'm haunted by
> I hear her howling down below
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
> Ain't no wolf can sing like me
> And if it could then I suppose
> He belongs in Idaho
> Packs of dogs and cigarettes
> For those who ain't done packing yet
> My clothes are packed and I want to go
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Out at sea for seven years
> I got your letter in Tangier
> Thought that I'd been on a boat
> Til that single word you wrote
> That single word it landlocked me
> Turned the masts to cedar trees
> And the winds to gravel roads
> Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Cross

Our Father...


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey


----------



## Cross

America....


----------



## April




----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


>




You forgot to put who this one was dedicated to


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to put who this one was dedicated to
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to put who this one was dedicated to
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## April

Jroc said:


>


----------



## alan1

007 to get his blood moving.


----------



## alan1

AngelsNDemons


----------



## alan1

Ringel05


----------



## April

Jroc


----------



## Lilah




----------



## April




----------



## Sgt_Gath

RIP, Mr. Nimoy.


----------



## hangover

dedicated to congress.....


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath


----------



## percysunshine

.

Dedicated to the dusty jewel...she knows who she is.



.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath



No! Zee funkiness! She iz too much! :

I... _I must dance!!!_









Thanks, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! Zee funkiness! She iz too much! :
> 
> I... _I must dance!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris.
Click to expand...


  OMG, I love that kitty!  He got moves!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

AngelsNDemons said:


>


----------



## Jroc

*Mad_Cabbie*


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Here, this is how I REALLY feel. 

Others would do well to follow my example ~


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Jroc said:


> *Mad_Cabbie*



Nice!


----------



## BlueGin

For Jason


----------



## Roadrunner

For all the lovely, mature, secure in their own skins ladies here.

(NOT old ChrisL)


----------



## Coyote

For my friend Intense


----------



## PixieStix

For our dear President


----------



## ChrisL

To somebody very special in my life who is no longer with us.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vikrant

To all the beavers that build dam

---

JOHNNY FORTUNE -"Siboney" (1964)


----------



## Vikrant

This song is dedicated to Bambi at El Matador Beach


----------



## Vikrant

I dedicate this song to the owl on the tree in my backyard. The owl is asking, "Seriously, why are you up so late, dude?" This serves as a wake up call to hit the hay


----------



## Vikrant

I dedicate this song to all the folks who keep on rolling despite haters.


----------



## skye

To   Vladimir Putin....

where is he? where??? the world wants to know


----------



## eots

For my friend Hossfly


----------



## emilynghiem

JakeStarkey rightwinger and Luddly Neddite
Vote Republican by Roy Zimmerman (You're Getting Sleepy....)
This sounds better on the CD. And even better live in concert!
(ha ha proof I am a true blue progressive, if I think this guy is funny at all.)


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath   My good Irish buddy.


----------



## emilynghiem

For Judicial review who already knows what a lady wants.
SmarterThanTheAverageBear who begs to differ, or begs for his.

And other guys on the Fifty Shades threads who couldn't post without
offending ChrisL because everything they said sounds sexist and abusive towards women.
This one's for you:


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath   My good Irish buddy.



Happy St Patrick's day! 

This one's for you, ChrisL. Lord knows I'll be doing a few of these tonight.


----------



## emilynghiem

Definitely for Luddly Neddite
Roy Zimmerman on pro-gun rights response to shootings:


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath   My good Irish buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St Patrick's day!
> 
> This one's for you, ChrisL. Lord knows I'll be doing a few of these tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## konradv

Three days late, but Happy Birthday Paul Kantner.

"At first I was iridescent,
then I became transparent,
finally I was absent."


Paul Kantner- Starship(Blows Against the Empire- 1970)


----------



## ChrisL

Today would be my dad's birthday (not sure how old he would be, like 57 I think?)  Anyway, his favorite band was the Rolling Stones.  He loved Mick Jagger and all of his funny on-stage antics, so I dedicate this song to my dad!  

Happy birthday daddy!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Dedicated to my 2nd wife!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Dedicated to my doctor:


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Michelle420

Hello, it's me
I've thought about us for a long, long time
Maybe I think too much but something's wrong
There's something here that doesn't last too long
Maybe I shouldn't think of you as mine

Seeing you
Or seeing anything as much as I do you
I take for granted that you're always there
I take for granted that you just don't care
Sometimes I can't help seeing all the way through

It's important to me
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me

Think of me
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should​


----------



## Michelle420

Toro  Team Manifold thanks you!


----------



## mdk

This song is dedicated to Drifter.


----------



## Marianne

Happy 63'd Birthday CJ <3 Love you, Miss you. 

See you on the last day. 

RIP


----------



## Michelle420

pillars  Team manifold Team Toro


----------



## PixieStix

No matter how hard I try, or no matter how much I'd like to ignore it. No matter how long you are gone. True love will never fade. I dedicate this to my beloved husband


----------



## Michelle420

Sonny Clark


----------



## Sonny Clark

drifter said:


> pillars  Team manifold Team Toro


I love that song. Brings back many memories of the time I spent in Los Angeles 1968 -1969 ( U.S.M.C. ) Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## Judicial review

I'm going to dedicate this song to the young posters here on this site who still have dreams and aspirations so they know they can come true if you really want them to and of course put in the effort to learn how to get it and work for it.


----------



## Judicial review

Sonny Clark said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> pillars  Team manifold Team Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song. Brings back many memories of the time I spent in Los Angeles 1968 -1969 ( U.S.M.C. ) Thanks man, much appreciated.
Click to expand...


Was that when LA rioted?  You start that, bro?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Judicial review said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> pillars  Team manifold Team Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song. Brings back many memories of the time I spent in Los Angeles 1968 -1969 ( U.S.M.C. ) Thanks man, much appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that when LA rioted?  You start that, bro?
Click to expand...

No. I didn't start that. But, in January or February of 1969, L.A. had the flood. Houses were floating down the streets. I'm peaceful, I don't start riots. But, I should start one today.


----------



## Michelle420

Judicial review for all the good times we've had !


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom (I don't know how to officially tag someone so they are sure to see this)


----------



## Michelle420

TrinityPower said:


> BluePhantom (I don't know how to officially tag someone so they are sure to see this)


BluePhantom 

Put an @ in front of the person's user name.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Judicial review


----------



## Marianne

To my Dad, Happy Birthday, we love you , RIP


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Obama signs trade legislation Boehner McConnell miss White House event - Washington Times

To the phony-ass Republicans:


BTW, if you don't know what this song is from, you better as* somebody.


----------



## BlueGin

For Jason


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

To Hillary Clinton supporters:


----------



## emilynghiem

Wildcard said:


> Judicial review



Nawww, for Judicial review I'd go for something
that is deeper, has a sadder serious side, but
with potential for inspiring much greater despite that:


Lyrics: 

Lyrics
Party girls don't get hurt
Can't feel anything, when will I learn
I push it down, push it down

I'm the one "for a good time call"
Phone's blowin' up, they're ringin' my doorbell
I feel the love, feel the love

1, 2, 3 1, 2, 3 drink
1, 2, 3 1, 2, 3 drink
1, 2, 3 1, 2, 3 drink

Throw 'em back, till I lose count

I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier
I'm gonna live like tomorrow doesn't exist, like it doesn't exist
I'm gonna fly like a bird through the night, feel my tears as they dry
I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier

But I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
Help me, I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
On for tonight

Sun is up, I'm a mess
Gotta get out now, gotta run from this
Here comes the shame, here comes the shame

1, 2, 3 1, 2, 3 drink
1, 2, 3 1, 2, 3 drink
1, 2, 3 1, 2, 3 drink

Throw 'em back till I lose count

I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier
I'm gonna live like tomorrow doesn't exist, like it doesn't exist
I'm gonna fly like a bird through the night, feel my tears as they dry
I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier

But I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down, won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
Help me, I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down, won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
On for tonight
On for tonight
'Cause I'm just holding on for tonight
Oh, I'm just holding on for tonight
On for tonight
On for tonight
'Cause I'm just holding on for tonight
'Cause I'm just holding on for tonight
Oh, I'm just holding on for tonight
On for tonight
On for tonight


----------



## Michelle420

novasteve and Silhouette


----------



## Michelle420

emilynghiem


----------



## Michelle420

Toro


----------



## Michelle420

To my honey


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie and AngelsNDemons 


You've been so kind and generous
I don't know how you keep on giving
For your kindness I'm in debt to you
And I never could have come this far without you
So for everything you've done 

You know I'm bound... 
I'm bound to thank you for it


----------



## Michelle420

strollingbones


----------



## Michelle420

Dante


----------



## Michelle420

defcon4


----------



## Michelle420

mdk  oh yeah


----------



## Michelle420

koshergrl Jeremiah


----------



## mdk

Ms. Drifter


----------



## Michelle420

manifold


----------



## Spinster

Paul McCartney's "This Never Happened Before".


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> Ms. Drifter



Thanks hot boy, let's dedicate the fuck out of this thread to people , yeah I'm celebrating early, everyone might need to take a few bong hits or shots and catch up _wink_


----------



## mdk

For all those that love this brilliant group:


----------



## mdk

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Drifter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hot boy, let's dedicate the fuck out of this thread to people , yeah I'm celebrating early, everyone might need to take a few bong hits or shots and catch up _wink_
Click to expand...


We hit the sauce hard last night so I will be a
sober kid this evening. lol. Damn Jäger Bombs!


----------



## Michelle420

skye


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Drifter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hot boy, let's dedicate the fuck out of this thread to people , yeah I'm celebrating early, everyone might need to take a few bong hits or shots and catch up _wink_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hit the sauce hard last night so I will be a
> sober kid this evening. lol. Damn Jäger Bombs!
Click to expand...


I gotcha you're always sweet drunk or sober.


----------



## Michelle420

Alex.


----------



## Spinster

mdk said:


> For all those that love this brilliant group:



Couldn't get this one to run. [emoji19]


----------



## mdk

Spinster said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those that love this brilliant group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get this one to run. [emoji19]
Click to expand...


Lame. It worked for me.


----------



## Michelle420

Ravi


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those that love this brilliant group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get this one to run. [emoji19]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame. It worked for me.
Click to expand...


worked for me too, Im gonna look around for people I normally don't post with and dedicate a song


----------



## Michelle420

ShootSpeeders


----------



## Michelle420

Spinster said:


> Paul McCartney's "This Never Happened Before".



whose it to spinster?


----------



## Michelle420

to ALL THE USMB STAFF


----------



## Michelle420

BlackSand


----------



## Michelle420

pillars  u knew I had to


----------



## Michelle420

Grandma


----------



## Michelle420

Cassy Mo


----------



## Michelle420

G.T.


----------



## Michelle420

Coyote


----------



## Michelle420

NLT


----------



## Michelle420

Impenitent


----------



## Michelle420

BlueGin


----------



## Michelle420

For everyone Else I love you ALL and if I missed you I just got tired HUGS~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## April

drifter said:


> Gracie and AngelsNDemons
> 
> 
> You've been so kind and generous
> I don't know how you keep on giving
> For your kindness I'm in debt to you
> And I never could have come this far without you
> So for everything you've done
> 
> You know I'm bound...
> I'm bound to thank you for it


----------



## defcon4

drifter


----------



## Spinster

drifter said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul McCartney's "This Never Happened Before".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose it to spinster?
Click to expand...


My dear husband and my song.


----------



## ChrisL

How about a song dedicated to our wonderful government officials and politicians in this holiday season?


----------



## Spinster

mdk said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those that love this brilliant group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get this one to run. [emoji19]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame. It worked for me.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Sorry, couldn't get it to work on my end. All the other ones worked, but that one wouldn't open up for me for whatever reason. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mdk

Spinster said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those that love this brilliant group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get this one to run. [emoji19]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame. It worked for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Sorry, couldn't get it to work on my end. All the other ones worked, but that one wouldn't open up for me for whatever reason. Happy Thanksgiving.
Click to expand...


Happy Thanksgiving to as well! Cheers!


----------



## Impenitent

drifter


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL


----------



## frigidweirdo

You probably think this song is about you, don't you?

For Trump.....


----------



## Michelle420

Capstone


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL



Thank you, drifter.  Great song.    Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## Coyote

drifter said:


> Coyote



I love Joni Mitchel!


----------



## emilynghiem

drifter said:


> emilynghiem



to drifter all a capella generated by the performers LIVE

love this, love you!!!


this is so beautiful it makes me cry
you inspire me the same way, such a lovely soul, thank you for being here!

Also want to share this video with
Toro Unkotare G.T. Impenitent for inspiration...

If the human voice can generate such magic,
what are we doing, using our words for fighting? or bullying for beating others down?
how can we use our voices to lift one another up, and bring out the best we can be as a team?


----------



## emilynghiem

drifter said:


> to ALL THE USMB STAFF



for USMB
goes down, but always gets back up again!!
You GO! USMB ROCKS!


----------



## emilynghiem

AngelsNDemons and anyone else you don't mess with:


----------



## shadow355

For someone whom I will describe as " The Minute Man"

** Couldn't get a ticket, it was a sold out show. **



 



   Shadow 355


----------



## April

emilynghiem said:


> AngelsNDemons and anyone else you don't mess with:


----------



## emilynghiem

To G.T. 
and any USMB musicians who
were hard hit by the loss of Chris Cornell


----------



## Crixus

Coyote said:


> Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.
> 
> Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?
> 
> I have many
> 
> This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]56SybSaXMrc[/MEDIA] Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> All that love all those mistakes
> What else can a poor man make?
> So I gave up a life of crime
> I gave it to a friend of mine
> Something else was on my mind
> The only ghost I'm haunted by
> I hear her howling down below
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
> Ain't no wolf can sing like me
> And if it could then I suppose
> He belongs in Idaho
> Packs of dogs and cigarettes
> For those who ain't done packing yet
> My clothes are packed and I want to go
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Out at sea for seven years
> I got your letter in Tangier
> Thought that I'd been on a boat
> Til that single word you wrote
> That single word it landlocked me
> Turned the masts to cedar trees
> And the winds to gravel roads
> Idaho oh Idaho




For my brothers on this day. The ones who did not make it home and all of those who won't come home as well as all those still away from home.


----------



## Crixus

Crixus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.
> 
> Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?
> 
> I have many
> 
> This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]56SybSaXMrc[/MEDIA] Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> All that love all those mistakes
> What else can a poor man make?
> So I gave up a life of crime
> I gave it to a friend of mine
> Something else was on my mind
> The only ghost I'm haunted by
> I hear her howling down below
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
> Ain't no wolf can sing like me
> And if it could then I suppose
> He belongs in Idaho
> Packs of dogs and cigarettes
> For those who ain't done packing yet
> My clothes are packed and I want to go
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Out at sea for seven years
> I got your letter in Tangier
> Thought that I'd been on a boat
> Til that single word you wrote
> That single word it landlocked me
> Turned the masts to cedar trees
> And the winds to gravel roads
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my brothers on this day. The ones who did not make it home and all of those who won't come home as well as all those still away from home.
Click to expand...



Love y'all. Y'all wrap yalls tools.


----------



## Michelle420

My honey


----------



## Dalia

My father who pass away a long time ago.


----------



## Michelle420

Mortimer


----------



## Dalia

For my mom that i love with all my heart.


----------



## Michelle420

My friends


----------



## Michelle420

For miss Gracie slick your name sake


----------



## Michelle420

skye yachts, wine, and Hemmingway!


----------



## Michelle420

BlackSand just cuz you make me think of metal cuz your a badass and also this is my favorite Judas Priest song


----------



## Michelle420

saveliberty love this song


----------



## Michelle420

Moonglow NLT mdk Treeshepherd strollingbones ding  Let's not be alone we must get stoned


----------



## ding




----------



## Yarddog

Coyote said:


> Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.
> 
> Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?
> 
> I have many
> 
> This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]56SybSaXMrc[/MEDIA] Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> All that love all those mistakes
> What else can a poor man make?
> So I gave up a life of crime
> I gave it to a friend of mine
> Something else was on my mind
> The only ghost I'm haunted by
> I hear her howling down below
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
> Ain't no wolf can sing like me
> And if it could then I suppose
> He belongs in Idaho
> Packs of dogs and cigarettes
> For those who ain't done packing yet
> My clothes are packed and I want to go
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Out at sea for seven years
> I got your letter in Tangier
> Thought that I'd been on a boat
> Til that single word you wrote
> That single word it landlocked me
> Turned the masts to cedar trees
> And the winds to gravel roads
> Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Yarddog

This one is dedicated to 2aguy. just because someone needs to


----------



## Yarddog

Drifter


----------



## Michelle420

yardbirds for Yarddog


----------



## Michelle420

We posted to each other at the same time


----------



## Yarddog

drifter said:


> We posted to each other at the same time




I was channeling my inner Drifter I guess..


----------



## Yarddog

drifter said:


> yardbirds for Yarddog




love this one


----------



## Michelle420

Yarddog said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yardbirds for Yarddog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this one
Click to expand...


I loved the one you posted too  thanks


----------



## Yarddog

Not exactly geographically correct, but as close as I could get

emilynghiem


----------



## Yarddog

ScienceRocks


----------



## Michelle420

Yarddog said:


> Not exactly geographically correct, but as close as I could get
> 
> emilynghiem



emilynghiem where you at girl?


----------



## Yarddog

Manonthestreet


----------



## Michelle420

cheer up Coyote


----------



## Michelle420

Yarddog said:


> Manonthestreet



Good song! you know you can @ them right?


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL cuz she likes Lauryn as much as I do


----------



## Yarddog

drifter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good song! you know you can @ them right?
Click to expand...



Que?  no.... really? let me try that


----------



## Michelle420

Yarddog said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good song! you know you can @ them right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Que?  no.... really? let me try that
Click to expand...


Emily's a real sweetheart I've talked to her on the phone.


----------



## Yarddog

drifter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good song! you know you can @ them right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Que?  no.... really? let me try that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emily's a real sweetheart I've talked to her on the phone.
Click to expand...


wow, thats amazing. and nice of you both to do that


----------



## Michelle420

if anyone here is named Melissa 

   I love this fucking song


----------



## Michelle420

Kat ooolala


----------



## Yarddog

Grandma


----------



## Michelle420

Moonglow


Spent my days with a woman unkind
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.


----------



## Yarddog

Hossfly


----------



## Yarddog

MarathonMike


----------



## Yarddog

S.J.


----------



## Yarddog

Balancer


----------



## S.J.

Yarddog said:


> S.J.


Dem beaners sure do like dem Chevys, don't they/  That red 63 shows up in almost every movie where the Mexican gang bangers are stirrin' up shit.  I like the bass in that song.


----------



## Dale Smith

Here is something that bodecea has heard a few times in her day........


----------



## gtopa1

You know who you are....


Greg


----------



## Yarddog

skye - cause thats how she makes us all feel


----------



## MarathonMike

Yarddog said:


> MarathonMike


I'll think of this song when I'm on mile 25 of my next marathon


----------



## Yarddog

MarathonMike said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think of this song when I'm on mile 25 of my next marathon
Click to expand...



It works good for me but I only make it 4 miles. my feet are to big to go 25... wind resistance and all that


----------



## MarathonMike

Yarddog said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think of this song when I'm on mile 25 of my next marathon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It works good for me but I only make it 4 miles. my feet are to big to go 25... wind resistance and all that
Click to expand...

I just switched to a new type of shoe designed for bigger runners. Hoka One One (pronounced onay onay). They are pricey but they are SUPER comfortable.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*drifter ... just cuz.*

​
.​


----------



## Yarddog

she always dazzled with the shiny shoes and ankle bracelets but dont see her round here much more.

Kat


----------



## Yarddog

Dedicated to ChrisL and her rabbit.


----------



## Yarddog

fbj , just because he's inspirational


----------



## Yarddog

To Asclepias     emancipate yourself from mental slavery


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gracie


----------



## MarathonMike

Yarddog


----------



## Michelle420

Inside joke Bonzi


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Some people just seem to evoke music...either by something they've done, said, or a feeling about them.
> 
> Do you have a song you want to dedicate to someone?
> 
> I have many
> 
> This one is for Meister...large landscapes....empty winds....and a longing for a place called Idaho.  Truthfully, I should choose Man in the Silver Mountain because he introduced me to Rainbow, but this song is for Meister.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]56SybSaXMrc[/MEDIA] Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> All that love all those mistakes
> What else can a poor man make?
> So I gave up a life of crime
> I gave it to a friend of mine
> Something else was on my mind
> The only ghost I'm haunted by
> I hear her howling down below
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
> Ain't no wolf can sing like me
> And if it could then I suppose
> He belongs in Idaho
> Packs of dogs and cigarettes
> For those who ain't done packing yet
> My clothes are packed and I want to go
> Idaho oh Idaho
> 
> Out at sea for seven years
> I got your letter in Tangier
> Thought that I'd been on a boat
> Til that single word you wrote
> That single word it landlocked me
> Turned the masts to cedar trees
> And the winds to gravel roads
> Idaho oh Idaho



It's not a song, it's drums, Buddy Rich_ literally_ the _greatest_ drummer EVAH, a man in love with his instrument and just TOTAL VIOLENCE, not a _musician_ but an _artist_....the second _greatest_ drummer EVAH was John Bonham.

Um anyway I am dedicating the below to TNHarley _not_ because of Buddy Rich _but_ because of that mad thing Animal.

Hey TN you _savage_ cockzucker do_ not_ _ever _say I _never_ gave you anything 

Buddy Rich vs Animal Drum Battle:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup


----------



## buttercup

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup



Thank you ku-u-i-po , you are the best.   ❤️


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Yarddog

Dalia


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MaryL

My dad died forty years ago this week, his favorite song?


----------



## emilynghiem

Sorry I just had to post this song for
antifa and IM2


I apologize this is just another Hollywood hype song
written for our capitalist movie market
where rich white people exploit the minority card,
yadda yadda yadda,
while claiming to be all inclusive liberals, etc. etc.

We know the game, and we know who's in
and who's left out.

But I hope you can forgive all that with the
understanding I support you in this crazy corrupt world
we live in, with more freedom of speech and press
than we know how to use democratically
to change the very problems we complain about.

Let's do better this year, and still have fun!
Happy 2018 to all minority voices who deserve to be heard.

Yours truly,
Emily
=====
This is Me - Lyrics
[Verse 1]
I am not a stranger to the dark
Hide away, they say
'Cause we don't want your broken parts
I've learned to be ashamed of all my scars
Run away, they say
No one'll love you as you are

[Pre-Chorus]
But I won't let them break me down to dust
I know that there's a place for us
For we are glorious

[Chorus]
When the sharpest words wanna cut me down
I'm gonna send a flood, gonna drown them out
I am brave, I am bruised
I am who I'm meant to be, this is me
Look out 'cause here I come
And I'm marching on to the beat I drum
I'm not scared to be seen
I make no apologies, this is me

[Post-Chorus]
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh, oh, oh


[Verse 2]
Another round of bullets hits my skin
Well, fire away 'cause today, I won't let the shame sink in
We are bursting through the barricades
And reaching for the sun (we are warriors)
Yeah, that's what we've become

[Pre-Chorus]
Won't let them break me down to dust
I know that there's a place for us
For we are glorious

[Chorus]
When the sharpest words wanna cut me down
Gonna send a flood, gonna drown them out
I am brave, I am bruised
I am who I'm meant to be, this is me
Look out 'cause here I come
And I'm marching on to the beat I drum
I'm not scared to be seen
I make no apologies, this is me

[Post-Chorus]
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh, oh, oh
This is me


----------



## JustAnotherNut

to my hubs......


----------



## JustAnotherNut

and one more..


----------



## Michelle420

My buddy Moonglow


----------



## Michelle420

Ridgerunner


----------



## Michelle420

IsaacNewton


----------



## Michelle420

The Professor


----------



## Michelle420

aaronleland


----------



## Michelle420

Damaged Eagle


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL 420


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL 420


----------

